# Shea Growth and Retention Regimen 2015



## Napp (Oct 13, 2014)

Is anyone interested?

All you have to do is use pure shea butter or a shea butter blend on your hair at least once a week. Thats it!

I know there is a Oils,Grease,Pomades,Butters,Lotions,Cremes Challenge  but this challenge would only be focused on shea butter.

So many long haired naturals use shea butter as their main sealant so we would be doing this challenge to see if shea butter can help us retain the hair that we grow.

Thanks if you want to join


----------



## Xaragua (Oct 13, 2014)

I could be interested,  since i have shea butter lying around,  but what is the plan.


----------



## Napp (Oct 13, 2014)

Xaragua I updated the original post


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 13, 2014)

I really haven't felt the need to seal my hair.  My hair feels and looks very moisturized. Maybe I will once it gets cooler. I use a lot of products that have shea butter but I have never used just straight shea butter on my hair. I keep pure shea butter in the house we use it for our skin. I will be lurking in this thread to see how it works for you.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm in! I plan on straightening for Thanksgiving or Christmas so that will be my starting pic.  I plan to make it easy on myself by buying products that contain a decent amount of shea butter and using them mostly.  I will do my own mixes from time to time to switch it up.  My hair loves shea but if I use too much it can coat my hair.  So I have to find the right balance.

I just hit APL forreal-forreal so i'm aiming for BSL by March :O.


----------



## beauti (Oct 13, 2014)

*Napp how can I pass this up after seeing that fotki you posted??  maybe my hair will grow to butt length with this  

I've got a thing of shea butter sitting around. Can everyone please post their shea butter recipes? I don't have one*


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 13, 2014)

I would join. I'm already doing something similar to her regimen by adding water and conditioner then sealing with grease. I've never tried shea butter, I know I know, but if it acts as a heavy sealant then I'm sure it's healthier than the grease I'm using now.


----------



## Napp (Oct 13, 2014)

beauti said:


> *Napp how can I pass this up after seeing that fotki you posted??  maybe my hair will grow to butt length with this
> 
> I've got a thing of shea butter sitting around. Can everyone please post their shea butter recipes? I don't have one*



beauti it actually seemed like no one wanted to join. i thought i was gonna have to do it myself!

I currently am using Kuza shea butter in mango tango. its is nice and creamy and smells great. i bought it at a bss because im not in to mixing and whipping product. perhaps someone might give u a good recipe


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm in too. Will use the following:
Nubian Heritage infused sheabutter
butters-n-bars scented sheabutter
Tropic Isle JBCO Hair Food (sheabutter based)
El Shaddai sheabutter (from LHCF member empressri)

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sign me up! I dusted off my HQ Systems 5 day moisture which is mostly Shea. 

Applying it to my transitioning hair now.


----------



## beauti (Oct 13, 2014)

*I'm gonna use naptural85's mix:

-Unrefined Shea Butter at Room Temperature 
-About 1 Tbsp Coconut Oil
-About 1 tsp Olive Oil
-About 1 tsp Castor Oil
-About 1 Tbsp Jojoba Oil
-About 1/2 tsp Vitamin E
*


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Oct 13, 2014)

beauti said:


> *I'm gonna use naptural85's mix:
> 
> -Unrefined Shea Butter at Room Temperature
> -About 1 Tbsp Coconut Oil
> ...


*
I have the same type mix, only difference is no real measurements taken just like a couple of drops here and there for each oil... 

I plan to do mostly twist on co/washed hair n  retwists, until midst of winter when I will flat-iron I will make sure to keep track if that's possible... *


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 14, 2014)

Bumpin this.....

This is an excellent idea!


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 14, 2014)

Add me to the list. I usually just mix shea, Virgin coconut oil, jojoba and rice bran oil (high in vitamin e).


----------



## beauti (Oct 14, 2014)

*when is the official start date? I will use my shea moisture blend to moisturize my wash and go before applying my gel*


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll join. I started using Shea Butter mixed with various oils this year along with Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel. My main hair style is the wash n go. I'm hoping I can retain length this time around.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 15, 2014)

beauti said:


> *I'm gonna use naptural85's mix:
> 
> -Unrefined Shea Butter at Room Temperature
> -About 1 Tbsp Coconut Oil
> ...



I'm just now seeing this, I'm all in I have a tub of shea butter I need to mix. I usually add Castor oil and olive oil to my mixture but I want to try this one out. Napp, when does the challenge begin?


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 15, 2014)

I bought some shea butter today and just used it so if my hair feels fine by the morning I'll use it to replace my beloved blue magic.


----------



## Napp (Oct 15, 2014)

We can start as soon as possible but the official start date is Jan 1st 2015


----------



## Mingus (Oct 15, 2014)

.........................


----------



## mensa (Oct 15, 2014)

Please add me.  I want my hair to grow down to the floor.


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm in as well.  I never gave shea butter a fair try since I have fine hair and everyone always says to go for lighter oils if your hair is fine.

I'm using a shea butter mix from SheaMoisture's baby eczema cure line, because that's what I have.  Once I finish that I'll make my own shea butter mix.

Where do you ladies buy yours from?  I'm looking for high quality and unrefined, but haven't done any research yet.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Dilettante said:


> I'm in as well.  I never gave shea butter a fair try since I have fine hair and everyone always says to go for lighter oils if your hair is fine.
> 
> I'm using a shea butter mix from SheaMoisture's baby eczema cure line, because that's what I have.  Once I finish that I'll make my own shea butter mix.
> 
> Where do you ladies buy yours from?  I'm looking for high quality and unrefined, but haven't done any research yet.



I get mine from here 
http://www.butters-n-bars.com/unrefined-sheabutter-half.html


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 16, 2014)

I recently made my own shea potion. The ingredients are as follows:

Unrefined shea butter
Mango butter
Vatika Coconut oil - it has yummy indian herbs in it. I love this stuff
Brahmi Amla oil - ordered off Amazon and had a bottle of it.
Aloe vera gel - the organic kind. I used a dollop.
Glycerin - you can get a bottle at Vitamin shop or GNC
Jamaican black Castor oil 
Natural Oasis Honey Creme Liquid Balm - had some around the house and used it because it has honey as well as other yummy ingredients as well as preservatives

I whipped using a blender. Well first, I melted the butter and added all of the ingredients. I did not use specific measurements. Im ole school, so I poured all of the oils to my taste. I was heavy handed. 

I let it sit in the fridge for 10 minutes and kept on blending until it was whipped. It looks yummy.  I almost grabbed a cracker and dipped it! Lololol!

The result?  It came out like cake batter and I love it. My hair loves it.  I even oil my scalp with it since shea absorbs the skin well. 

This is my shea growth blend. I love how it feels on my hair and because of the Brahmi and Vatika, I massage my scalp with it for at least 5-10 minutes with a hand held massager. Im lazy like that but it feels so good on my head. It puts me to sleep!


----------



## Natural-K (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm in too.  I revamped my regimen which includes shea butter a month ago so this is right on time.

I use Naptural85 creamy leave in.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm going to lurk this thread because I always join challenges and then forget about them.  I use Alikay Naturals Moisture Rich Hair Parfait now, but I'm interested in your forumlations and to see how we all retain with the shea butter.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm in. I'll make my Shea Butter mix Saturday (when my kids go to my parents


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 17, 2014)

WHY didn't I use SB years ago?!  I sealed with it on Monday and did a slight touch up on Thursday!  Hair is still moist and the air is cooler and dryer here now. Breakage is very minimal on my 14 month transitioning hair!  YES!


----------



## Afroditeee (Oct 17, 2014)

I am joining. I love Shea butter, only discovered it a few months ago but its really good for sealing/ preventing frizz


----------



## amii (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey! I'd like to join. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can do this in protective styles? Does anyone put Shea on their scalps or know of a company that makes a spray-able(mixed with other oils) versions? 
I'm planning on redoing my crochet braids till spring.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 17, 2014)

I know that theres Shea oil. Maybe you could put in an applicator bottle or spray bottle.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Oct 19, 2014)

I want to join been using my african shea butter as a sealant with no oils, straight pure . In a month or so will be adding only coconut oil to it, cant wait to see if it actually helps retain length


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 19, 2014)

I just deep conditioned and sealed with Shea butter and olive oil and braided.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 19, 2014)

I just ordered some raw organic Shea butter from a shop on Etst


----------



## MarieB (Oct 19, 2014)

If using Shea Moisture products counts, then I am in.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in. I recently decided to give raw shea butter another try anyways. Been adding it to my DC's and sealing with it raw for the past month and my moisture levels have been awesome.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 20, 2014)

joining!!!!!!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 20, 2014)

I used Shea Moisture Restorative Elixir to seal in my leave in the day before yesterday.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 20, 2014)

I have been using pure shea butter but I'm not crazy about the smell. Is there a way to get scented shea butter that is still pure and raw?


----------



## imaginary (Oct 20, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I have been using pure shea butter but I'm not crazy about the smell. Is there a way to get scented shea butter that is still pure and raw?



Most people I know just make mixes with different essential oils like lavender or orange to combat the smell, but Shea Moisture and Nubian Heritage also have infused shea butters. Those are only 4oz though and I've never personally tried them.


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 20, 2014)

I just bought some shea butter this weekend (not sure it's the greatest quality) and have been using it plain to seal. I might make some kind of mix but I honestly don't know where to start.


----------



## Napp (Oct 20, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I have been using pure shea butter but I'm not crazy about the smell. Is there a way to get scented shea butter that is still pure and raw?



PlainJane try kuza shea butter. Its nice and creamy and they are scented well


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 20, 2014)

I was thrilled while going through that young woman's fotki
and realizing that her regimen was KISS (with a lil shea love)
I've always felt that the easiest way to long hair would be 
the simplest of ways. Only after adopting my own KISS regimen
in 2012 that I was finally able to keep some damn hair on my head.
I'm almost at the point now where my hair is the longest it has ever been.
This excites me and scares me
What if this is my terminal length?
Will I be able to maintain my length?
Just overall black girl hair anxieties.

Anywhoz my KISS regimen has led me to mostly
raw organic home made recipes.
About a month ago I bought from bulkapothecary.com
shea butter, cocoa butter, mango butter, almond oil, coconut oil
I melted these, added some fragrant african oil, and whipped it up
My wife and son tried to eat it.
My mom tried to sell it at her job (midtown fragrance company)
With a jar of this by my side, and Miss Bum Length hair's fotki on my screen, and LHCF in the split screen, I knew a Shea Challenge was underway. (As well I advocated for it)

Long story short Shea Butter and all it has to offer, gives me life. 
It helped me keep my hair moisturize when I was transitioning
from color treated hair back to my natural color.
Keeps my hair soft and ends silky.
I like the whipped creamy version as opposed to the hard raw butter
it smooths into the hair better and no need to melt it down to get it
to a consistency that I can actually rub in thoroughly.

I am in love with my Shea Cream   and will it religiously 
throughout the rest of 2014 and all of the 2015 to achieve 
hopefully maximum length retention.
My goal for the end of 2015 is Waist Length 
I believe the Shea will get me there

Ok I'm done lol


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll join! I have a bunch of shea butter in my fridge. I'm going to add it to conditioners and possibly seal with it too.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmm..I may possibly join. I need to buy some shea butter first.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been using shea for almost a complete year and my hair loves it year round. I'm almost done with my current shea mix which is almost exactly the same as Naptural85's with the addition of argan oil. Planning on leaving argan oil out of my next batch. I think since it is absorbed by the hair it left holes in my sealant so to speak. It still worked well because of the warm weather, but I need something heavy duty for the cold weather. 

Thinking of mixing small amount of shea into my favorite mid weak liquid oil so that I can add it to my hair evenly without messing up my style. 

I think that the best part about shea is that makes the benefits from wash day products last longer. So don't forget to keep your most nourishing products in your wash day regimen to reap the most benefits ladies. Good luck!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 25, 2014)

I just deep conditioned with Shea moisture mask.


----------



## toaster (Oct 26, 2014)

I purchased 70%shea butter/ 30% coconut oil from whole foods. Will use it to seal my ends every day.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 26, 2014)

I didn't use shea butter during wash day the other day after my leave in because I wanted my hair to air dry quicker and my hair isn't nearly as soft, shiny, and moisturized. I'll be cowashing soon and adding shea butter this time. It really does make a difference


----------



## imaginary (Oct 26, 2014)

Decided to add a dime sized amount of Shea butter to my ends before putting on my DC last week and I'm really impressed with how soft my hair was during the week.


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 26, 2014)

I made my first shea butter mix today!  I used shea butter and cocoa butter and then stirred in small amounts of coconut oil, flax seed oil, sweet almond oil, avocado oil, rice bran oil, pumpkin seed oil, and jojoba oil (just a little dribble of each).  I also added some Ayurvedic herbs and some orange essential oil since the cocoa butter gave it a very strong chocolatey smell.

The texture isn't perfect, because I don't have an electric mixer, but I used it to put my hair into braids for the night and my hair feels great.


----------



## toaster (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness my hair is so soft. I regularly use products with shea butter in the ingredients list, and I always used a butter mix to seal my ends when I moisturize my dry hair, but using this shea butter/coconut oil mix on my wet hair before setting gave me such shiny and moisturized hair. I'm loving this so far.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm deep conditioning under the dryer. I'm using a shea moisture deep conditioner and I added melted shea butter, castor oil and sunflower oil.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 27, 2014)

I am glad we have this thread.  I have noticed that all naturals with long hair had a common denominator. They used some type of shea butter mix!

Now, let me go back to watching my Dallas beat the Deadskins!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 28, 2014)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I am glad we have this thread.  I have noticed that all naturals with long hair had a common denominator. They used some type of shea butter mix!
> 
> Now, let me go back to watching my Dallas beat the Deadskins!



I am not in this challenge, but I had to come in and express my joy over Dallas losing to the skins. A lose to such a sorry team and a division loss. How sweet for us eagles fans!! Okay back to lurking


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Washed my hair tonight and sealed with the shea butter mix. Will be in a bun until next wash day. Not sure when that will be.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I am not in this challenge, but I had to come in and express my joy over Dallas losing to the skins. A lose to such a sorry team and a division loss. How sweet for us eagles fans!! Okay back to lurking



ROFLMBAOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Blairx0 - Now, you know I'm bitter today, right!  My phone has been going off non stop ever since.  I literally laughed out loud when I read this ....


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yesterday I received my order of raw organic Shea Butter and I was so excited that I decided to wash and DC before I used it.  While in the shower my 5 and 2 year old boys thought mommy had bought them some playdough I almost cried


----------



## imaginary (Oct 28, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Yesterday I received my order of raw organic Shea Butter and I was so excited that I decided to wash and DC before I used it.  While in the shower my 5 and 2 year old boys thought mommy had bought them some playdough I almost cried



Oh wow! How much were you able to salvage?


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 28, 2014)

Sign me up please. Just brought Kuza creamy shea butter unrefined version. I plan to seal ends after wash days once to twice weekly. My currant hair length is Apl, thick and likes heavy sealants.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 28, 2014)

imaginary said:


> Oh wow! How much were you able to salvage?



About 3 out of 8oz so I still got to make my mix for this challenge and it should last me till I get some more. 
And I'm so happy because it's some really good stuff


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 28, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Yesterday I received my order of raw organic Shea Butter and I was so excited that I decided to wash and DC before I used it.  While in the shower my 5 and 2 year old boys thought mommy had bought them some playdough I almost cried


 I'm sorry but that is too cute and too funny! 

I'm trying to see what kind of hold (if any) I can get using shea butter so I braided a small section of my hair to test it. 

Does anyone here use shea butter and something for hold when their doing braid outs, twist outs etc?


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Oct 28, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I'm sorry but that is too cute and too funny!
> 
> I'm trying to see what kind of hold (if any) I can get using shea butter so I braided a small section of my hair to test it.
> 
> Does anyone here use shea butter and something for hold when their doing braid outs, twist outs etc?


* Yes, a lil eco-styler or  this other curling gel... *


----------



## toaster (Oct 28, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I'm sorry but that is too cute and too funny!  I'm trying to see what kind of hold (if any) I can get using shea butter so I braided a small section of my hair to test it.  Does anyone here use shea butter and something for hold when their doing braid outs, twist outs etc?



I use cantu naturals leave in and the coconut curl cream for my twist outs. I simply applied the shea butter to my wet ends over those products and rolled my hair because I stretched my hair for this twist out with rollers. Had I done a wet twistout I would have used the same "seal with Shea butter" method. My hair is very soft.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Oct 30, 2014)

I finally got some shea butter today. Now, I can join the challenge. Hope it works for me.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in! I got some plain shea butter, Alaffia brand from Whole Foods on sale last week. I made a whipped butter adding olive oil, castor oil and coconut oil.  Next time I will add the last of my cocoa butter. 

I use it to seal my ends, my edges and nape.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 30, 2014)

I tried my shea butter on my ends, and it's definitely a keeper. My ends felt and looked silky soft. I'm happy with this purchase so far.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in. I will purchase the ingredients to make Naptural85 recipe. I will try this instead of buying SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 30, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I'm sorry but that is too cute and too funny!
> 
> I'm trying to see what kind of hold (if any) I can get using shea butter so I braided a small section of my hair to test it.
> 
> Does anyone here use shea butter and something for hold when their doing braid outs, twist outs etc?



I do...
Usually shea butter alone provides medium hold on my hair. For extra definition I use shea butter & one of the following on wet hair:
FOTE aloe vera gel
Eco Styler (pink or Argan oil)
SM for Men Three Butter utility gel mousse
SM sheabutter leave in conditioner (original formula)
SM Coconut Hibiscus curl & shine conditioner
SM Yucca & Baobab volumizing conditioner

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tips ladies, I'm going to try this later this weekend and will probably use a dab of Eco styler since it's very humid here. I'll try to take pics. 

Off topic, but I used shea butter when I got out the shower last night on wet skin and I was kind of disappointed that my skin wasn't soft by the next day.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 30, 2014)

I would like to join. I will be using a variety of products with shea butter. I will post as I use them.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd like to join. I use the line made by YTber 1Ballerina: blensblend.com
It's all-natural and contain lots of shea. She also ships within a day or two. 
She's been using shea to retain her growth for years. I think she's around classic length now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 30, 2014)

I would like to join too. Going to make my own creme sort of like Nap 85 as well as use products with Shea butter in them.


----------



## toaster (Oct 30, 2014)

Sealed my ends with Shea butter before rolling my hair on flexis.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been lurking for years and signed up in 2011. I became an official member as of last weekend  because of this thread!

SIGN ME UP PLEASE 

I started using Shea Butter summer of 2013 all because of a YouTube user by the name of 1ballerina (who uses nothing but Shea Butter and hair is to her tailbone) which you can find here: https://www.youtube.com/user/1ballerina

I bought her own Shea Butter mix and homemade products, but I didn't want to wait for the shipment. After I decided to experiment with other hair products I became serious in sticking to the Shea Butter and decided to make my own mixtures and use only natural products. This past summer I sealed with coconut oil and since September it's been Shea Butter.

At the moment I use the Shea Butter mixed with grapeseed oil and apricot oil. I don't whip it with an electric mixer just an old fashioned fork. I apply to my hair daily.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 2, 2014)

I love and see a difference the Shea Butter has on my hair with daily use since September 2014. How do you ladies combat with the oiliness on the back of your neck, shoulders, clothes, and pillowcases? Goodness sake, it even has a heavy greasy residue on thee satin hair bonnets....


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm in!  My staples are SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and SM Hair Milk.  I use either one of the products around 4 times per week to set my braidouts.


----------



## fletgee (Nov 2, 2014)

I  will be joining in, too!~

This will be a good way to use up the odds and ends of various oils I have.


----------



## toaster (Nov 2, 2014)

Sealed my ends with shea butter after I washed, conditioned, and moisturized my hair tonight. I love how soft my hair feels and I've only been using shea butter consistently for a week.


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 3, 2014)

I pretty much use shea mositure shea butter line for everything.  I'm in.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 7, 2014)

I cowashed for the second time this week. I did loc method and wet bun, but I cannot put shea on wet hair. Creates an white residue that really bothers me. 
Tonight I'll add shea to dry ends.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 7, 2014)

Wednesday night I melted shea butter to put in my deep conditioner mix. Then I used Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque as my leave in and Shea Moisture Curling Gel Souffle to style my twists.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 8, 2014)

putting shea butter mix on the last few inches of my hair before bed.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 8, 2014)

Still sealing my ends with my Shea butter mix.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## imaginary (Nov 8, 2014)

Henna'd my hair today, so I added Shea butter to my ors replenishing conditioner DC. My hair is thanking me. 

Gonna twist up my hair tomorrow and then during the week when I remoisturize, I'll seal with Shea butter.


----------



## toaster (Nov 8, 2014)

I did my hair on Thursday and sealed my ends with shea butter while wet. I've also been sealing my dry hair with shea butter when I re-moisturize. Loving it.


----------



## Pennefeather (Nov 8, 2014)

Joining.  I'm using shea moisture caster oil leave in daily, and sealing with  Naturelle Growth pumpkin butter which is mostly shea w some pumpkin oil.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 9, 2014)

I would like to join but I won't be using pure shea butter...to heavy for my hair. I'll be using shea oil, shea moisture JBCO leave in and Jane carter leave in smoother. Both are shea butter rich


----------



## Barbara (Nov 9, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Joining. I'm using shea moisture caster oil leave in daily, and sealing with Naturelle Growth pumpkin butter which is mostly shea w some pumpkin oil.


 

This sounds good.  How does it work?

Do you mind telling me where I can buy these products?


----------



## Barbara (Nov 9, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> I'm in too. Will use the following:
> Nubian Heritage infused sheabutter
> butters-n-bars scented sheabutter
> Tropic Isle JBCO Hair Food (sheabutter based)
> ...



Let me know how these products work for you.  They sound yummy.


----------



## Pennefeather (Nov 9, 2014)

Barbara said:


> This sounds good.  How does it work?
> 
> Do you mind telling me where I can buy these products?



Barbara,

Shea Moisture is available at CVS, Target, and most drugstores. 

I just checked Naturelle Grow's website, and she no longer offers the pumpkin butter.    The pumpkin butter is basically shea with some oils and fragrance added.  It wasn't good enough for me to order a second time.


----------



## Pennefeather (Nov 10, 2014)

Applying Shea Moisture JBCO leave in and topping with pumpkin butter.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 10, 2014)

I M&S using Natty Moist and Natty Butter as well as APB Ayurvedic Cream.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 12, 2014)

Barbara said:


> Let me know how these products work for you.  They sound yummy.



Barbara
I'm sorry for the delay. Please pardon the messy labels. I'm in a warm climate & some of the shea melted. They all are excellent. Each one has different properties:

 The NH/SM butters are moisturizing, scalp soothing & conditioning due to the extracts, oils & infusions.


The JBCO Hair Food is very thick. I use this on my scalp & on wet hair. 



BnB (scented with essential oils) shea butters are creamy/waxy. It reminds me of niolitica shea. I use them on my scalp & on dry hair.


ES shea butter is blended very well. They are creamy & emulsify easily. I use them on wet & dry hair.


I forgot to mention the B&BW refined shea butter. It's like Crisco shortening  or Vaseline & has no scent. Compared to the others it's bright optic white. I use this to heavy seal my ends.


Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 12, 2014)

Its been very gusty and dry so I will seal my ends tonight again with my shea butter mix.  Ill seal my hair with grape seed oil.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 12, 2014)

I used my SM styling milk today for a wash m go. Also ordered a sample of a whipped shea butter in yummy bananas. Hope it's actually really whipped


----------



## imaginary (Nov 12, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Barbara
> I'm sorry for the delay. Please pardon the messy labels. I'm in a warm climate & some of the shea melted. They all are excellent. Each one has different properties:
> 
> The NH/SM butters are moisturizing, scalp soothing & conditioning due to the extracts, oils & infusions.
> ...



I've had my eye on the SM and NH infused butters for a while now. Do the smells linger? Also are they any thinner than the regular raw Shea butter?


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 12, 2014)

imaginary said:


> I've had my eye on the SM and NH infused butters for a while now. Do the smells linger? Also are they any thinner than the regular raw Shea butter?


imaginary
The scents are the same as the body & hair care lines. The Coconut-Hibiscus & Black Seed + Honey have the strong, lingering scents. African Black Soap is the weakest & dissipates quickly. 

The consistency varies due to the added ingredients. 
Coconut-Hibiscus is harder than shea butter. It emulsifies into a light oil. 

Frankincense & Myrrh, African Black Soap and Indian Hemp + Tamanu are like pure shea in consistency.

Chai+ Rose is creamy.
Black Seed & Honey is like a pomade. Both melt instantly.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 16, 2014)

Shea butter makes it a little difficult to cornrow my hair for braid outs because it gets a bit sticky but I love the results after.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 16, 2014)

Bibliophile how is the jbco hair food? I love anything with jbco


----------



## toaster (Nov 16, 2014)

Still using shea butter to seal every night and every wash day.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 16, 2014)

Took out my tasti kiss butter which I hadn't used in a while. Forgot how yummy it smells. It truly does work better for me in the cooler months.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 16, 2014)

Been remoisturising my hair every few days with SM curl and shine conditioner and shea butter. My twists have been feeling extra supple so I'm not gonna wash till next weekend.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 16, 2014)

Hemp Seed Oil coupled with Coconut Oil (Vatika grand) has very good growth qualities.  I remembered I added some HSO in my last batch.  I was somewhat heavy handed with it because I don't have time to be using measuring spoons. 

I wondered where this extra boost of growth came from, so I read up on HSO.  That oil is the bomb!  I use my mixture on my scalp as well and it gives me very well defined twist outs and my hair stays moisturized.  I was even looking for growth, but I got a lot of it and I believe it's the HSO!

Happy mixing, ladies.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 16, 2014)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hemp Seed Oil coupled with Coconut Oil (Vatika grand) has very good growth qualities.  I remembered I added some HSO in my last batch.  I was somewhat heavy handed with it because I don't have time to be using measuring spoons.
> 
> I wondered where this extra boost of growth came from, so I read up on HSO.  That oil is the bomb!  I use my mixture on my scalp as well and it gives me very well defined twist outs and my hair stays moisturized.  I was even looking for growth, but I got a lot of it and I believe it's the HSO!
> 
> Happy mixing, ladies.



I've been wanting to try HSO for a while, but I know when I eventually get around to trying it, I'm just gonna end up taking it internally.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 16, 2014)

Been sealing my ends with Jakeala amla Shea parfait. I hate the smell of regular Shea butter so I'm going to search for some pre-made butters with Shea as the main ingredient.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 16, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Been sealing my ends with Jakeala amla Shea parfait. I hate the smell of regular Shea butter so I'm going to search for some pre-made butters with Shea as the main ingredient.



If you look upthread, Bibliophile has a nice collection of scented shea butters.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 16, 2014)

Sealed my ends with Shea tonight deep conditioned yesterday with Shea moisture.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 16, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Bibliophile how is the jbco hair food? I love anything with jbco



PlainJane I like to use the JBCO Hair Food as a scalp butter (Ol' Skool hair grease) and as a heavy sealant on wet hair.

It combines the benefits of both shea butter & JBCO. I don't worry it running off my scalp on to my neck, back & shoulders if I'm heavy-handed. It's not sticky, blocks frizz, softens my hair & doesn't wear off before wash day.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 17, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Been sealing my ends with Jakeala amla Shea parfait. I hate the smell of regular Shea butter so I'm going to search for some pre-made butters with Shea as the main ingredient.



Can you review this for me please? Consistency? Scent? I've been curious


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Can you review this for me please? Consistency? Scent? I've been curious



I got it in the scent cake bake which smells exactly like its name. Yummy! Its thick but creamy and smooth. Will last me a long time because a little is all you need. It reminds me of HH Sprout if you ever heard of that. I don't use many butters so I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 17, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I got it in the scent cake bake which smells exactly like its name. Yummy! Its thick but creamy and smooth. Will last me a long time because a little is all you need. It reminds me of HH Sprout if you ever heard of that. I don't use many butters so I don't have anything to compare it to.



So you wouldn't say this is a whipped butter correct?


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> So you wouldn't say this is a whipped butter correct?



IMO its not light and fluffy like you would expect a whipped butter to be. But its soft and creamy like you'd think there's water in it but there isn't.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> PlainJane I like to use the JBCO Hair Food as a scalp butter (Ol' Skool hair grease) and as a heavy sealant on wet hair.  It combines the benefits of both shea butter & JBCO. I don't worry it running off my scalp on to my neck, back & shoulders if I'm heavy-handed. It's not sticky, blocks frizz, softens my hair & doesn't wear off before wash day.  Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


Thanks for your review. How is the smell? That's something I always worry about with jbco


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 20, 2014)

Deep conditioning with Shea moisture again.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 21, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Thanks for your review. How is the smell? That's something I always worry about with jbco



PlainJane
The Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food has a faint smoky scent due to the JBCO. The products I use easily mask the scent (SM/NH, Darbur Vatika Naturals, OH Hair Dew, DB Pumpkin Seed & TN conditioners) 

Get Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO pomade if you're worried about the scent but still want a JBCO pomade. It's not heavy or greasy & smells good. CurlMart & Hattache sell it.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Repurchased my whipped shea butter from Whole Foods as I use dup my last container.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been using my Jakeala Shea nappy butter and its amazing. I have a couple of butters sitting in my belle butters cart. I'm trying to use something with Shea in it every day. Even if its just sealing my ends and moisturizing my edges under my wig.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 21, 2014)

Currently looking for raw shea butter on eBay...


----------



## Pennefeather (Nov 21, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Been sealing my ends with *Jakeala amla Shea parfait. *I hate the smell of regular Shea butter so I'm going to search for some pre-made butters with Shea as the main ingredient.



Babygrowth,

Thanks for the review. I've been waiting for one.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I got it in the scent cake bake which smells exactly like its name. Yummy! Its thick but creamy and smooth. Will last me a long time because a little is all you need. It reminds me of HH Sprout if you ever heard of that. I don't use many butters so I don't have anything to compare it to.





Babygrowth said:


> IMO its not light and fluffy like you would expect a whipped butter to be. But its soft and creamy like you'd think there's water in it but there isn't.



Pennefeather

I love it! Lol.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 23, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> PlainJane The Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food has a faint smoky scent due to the JBCO. The products I use easily mask the scent (SM/NH, Darbur Vatika Naturals, OH Hair Dew, DB Pumpkin Seed & TN conditioners)  Get Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO pomade if you're worried about the scent but still want a JBCO pomade. It's not heavy or greasy & smells good. CurlMart & Hattache sell it.  Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


Thanks I ordered the hair food yesterday because jbco was the first ingredient unlike the other pomade. Hopefully it works for me because raw shea butter is starting to get a little sticky and it's hard to braid my hair after I apply it.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 23, 2014)

Currently twisting my hair with flaxseed gel and shea butter.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 23, 2014)

Used the shea moisture curl and style milk as a leave in


----------



## LunaGorgeous (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm definitely in!

I currently use a shea butter mix for my skin, and it didn't occur to me to create one for my hair and scalp! The shea butter mix I make works beautifully on the skin and I use it daily:

-Pure unrefined shea butter
-Raw honey (unrefined, tan, solid at room temperature)
-Coconut oil
-Olive oil
-A few drops lavender essential oil
-A few drops clary sage essential oil
-A few drops rosemary essential oil

I melt the shea butter and coconut oil, combine the two and add a hefty spoonful or two of the raw honey. Then I add in the olive oil and put the mixture in the freezer for about an hour. I noticed the raw honey never fully melts, so when you're cooling the mixture you will notice the honey sets in separate layer from the rest of the mix. This is normal, just whip it into the rest of the mixture when it's done and it will be fine from then on. I keep my mix in its container at room temperature and it re-solidifies after awhile but stays very soft and workable.

I was pleasantly surprised to find that my local Wal-Mart carries pure, unrefined shea butter in the facial treatment/body spray aisle, so that is my regular source for shea butter now. The quality is wonderful, and they offer a variety of scented butters too. I recently picked up a container to make another mix for my skin, and will get another to make a mix for my hair and scalp.

I plan to replace my current leave-in with the shea butter mixture once I figure out what ingredients I will use in addition to the shea butter since I will be applying this to my scalp as well.

Looking forward to incorporating this and seeing the results!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> @imaginary
> The scents are the same as the body & hair care lines. The Coconut-Hibiscus & Black Seed + Honey have the strong, lingering scents. African Black Soap is the weakest & dissipates quickly.
> 
> The consistency varies due to the added ingredients.
> ...


 
Where are you buying these types of products?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Repost (my question went unanswered as of 11-02-14):

I love and see a difference the Shea Butter has on my hair with daily use since September 2014. How do you ladies combat with the oiliness on the back of your neck, shoulders, clothes, and pillowcases? Goodness sake, it even has a heavy greasy residue on thee satin hair bonnets....


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 24, 2014)

Added shea butter to my deep conditioner mix last night and sat under the dryer for a half hour.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Repost (my question went unanswered as of 11-02-14):
> 
> I love and see a difference the Shea Butter has on my hair with daily use since September 2014. How do you ladies combat with the oiliness on the back of your neck, shoulders, clothes, and pillowcases? Goodness sake, it even has a heavy greasy residue on thee satin hair bonnets....



I know for me, a little goes a long way.  But did I do that last night?  No lololol

So i tied my hair down with my bandana (my hair is two strand twisted and in a bun) and then another scarf.  When I joined my twists together to make a bun, some of the sheamix was seeping through which means I used too much. It'll go away probably by the end of the week.

Hope that helped!


----------



## imaginary (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Repost (my question went unanswered as of 11-02-14):
> 
> I love and see a difference the Shea Butter has on my hair with daily use since September 2014. How do you ladies combat with the oiliness on the back of your neck, shoulders, clothes, and pillowcases? Goodness sake, it even has a heavy greasy residue on thee satin hair bonnets....



Oh I don't really have that problem. I only use a touch per section since my mix can get pretty greasy quick (Shea butter+ castor oil). Maybe you're just using too much?


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Where are you buying these types of products?



Leo24Rule
I get them on the ground & online:

CVS,Target & Walgreens body care section for the SM infused butters. They sell out quickly.

Earth Fare, Honeyfig, Whole Foods, the Vitamin Shoppe, GNC, Publix supermarket (organic section) & any natural/health food store or co-op. They're more expensive (10-15USD) from these shops.

Online I buy from vitacost.com, iherb.com & drugstore.com. The butters are cheaper (<10USD) online.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Repost (my question went unanswered as of 11-02-14):
> 
> I love and see a difference the Shea Butter has on my hair with daily use since September 2014. How do you ladies combat with the oiliness on the back of your neck, shoulders, clothes, and pillowcases? Goodness sake, it even has a heavy greasy residue on thee satin hair bonnets....



Leo24Rule
I have several questions: 
Do you have low-porosity, low density or fine strands? Are you using plain shea butter or a mix? Do you live in a hot climate? How often do you cleanse/clarify?

I have dense, coarse, low-porosity strands. I also live in a mild climate,have hard H2O & wash weekly/chelate monthly. My density & strand thickness allows me to use a lot of shea. I can't apply a lot at once or my hair will get greasy. Also the excess shea will melt with body heat.

This is my regimen.The frequency & amount of application depends on my mix:

Pure shea:  On wash day divide hair into 6 sections & apply (only enough to coat my palms) from ends up. Reapply ( 2 pea-size amounts) to last 4" every other day.

Humectant-rich shea mix (e.g. hemp, castor & honey): Use “pure shea" method. Reapply every 3rd day.

Heavy shea mix (e.g. olive, tamanu, cocoa butter):  Use “pure shea" method. Do not reapply until until next wash.

Light shea mix (e.g. coconut, grapeseed, mango): Use “pure shea" method and reapply daily.

Hope this helps.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> @Leo24Rule
> I have several questions:
> Do you have low-porosity, low density or fine strands? Are you using plain shea butter or a mix? Do you live in a hot climate? How often do you cleanse/clarify?
> 
> ...


 
Bibliophile, to answer your questions:

I never really looked/followed much beyond hair type 3C. So, I had to look it up and it appears I'm low-density. I live in Southern California where it is both dry and hot. Cleanse and clarify you ask? That's something I don't do. I shampoo my hair weekly with Shea Moisture line.
I use according to you a light Shea Butter mix with grapeseed oil and apriocot oil which I apply daily to my several braids.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2014)

Used my SM JBCO leave in, Jakeala nappy butter and parfait yesterday. I feel a difference in my hair already.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 25, 2014)

Ugh...Double post due to LHCF App malfunction :-\

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 25, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Bibliophile, to answer your questions:
> 
> I never really looked/followed much beyond hair type 3C. So, I had to look it up and it appears I'm low-density. I live in Southern California where it is both dry and hot. Cleanse and clarify you ask? That's something I don't do. I shampoo my hair weekly with Shea Moisture line.
> I use according to you a light Shea Butter mix with grapeseed oil and apriocot oil which I apply daily to my several braids.



I apologize for the delay Leo24Rule. You may need to clarify your hair or apply your shea mix less frequently.

 Side note: The SM shampoos except for African Black Soap version has shea butter high in the ingredients list. Like you I used the SM shampoos exclusively. Over time the shampoos wouldn't rinse clean & I'd get build-up. 

Now I rotate my cleansers (bars, Ayurvedic mudwash, SM/NH) with a very gentle clarifying/chelating shampoo (Redken Cleansing Cream).

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 26, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> I apologize for the delay @Leo24Rule. You may need to clarify your hair or apply your shea mix less frequently.
> 
> Side note: The SM shampoos except for African Black Soap version has shea butter high in the ingredients list. Like you I used the SM shampoos exclusively. Over time the shampoos wouldn't rinse clean & I'd get build-up.
> 
> ...


 
Right now sitting with coconut oil and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa on my head from overnight for my hair was extremely dry and tangled. I'm going to rinse it out followed by a green tea and coffee rinse.

Bibliophile: I think you're right about needing to clarify my hair. I'm looking into changing my hair regime to pre-poo with what's on my hair right now/mustard oil. No longer buying traditional hair Western hair products even though I want to try the Shea Moisture Jamaican Castor Oil Shampoo, but instead all Ayurvedic products. I've experimented with my local Indian store, but nothing like Henna Sooq (www.hennasooq.com). There I will buy Ayurvedic products: Organic Amla Oil for daily scalp massages and Sukesh Ayurveda (which I love). I have yet to push the submit button, but I have 8 items in my cart lol . I wanna try the mudwash (Organic Rhassoul Clay/Powder/ Warm Flowers Argan Oil Rhassoul Mud), Organic Zizyphus Spina Christi (Sedr), Moroccan Clay Shampoo Bar, and Mad Moisture Shampoo and Body Bar. Have you used any of those products or something similar? And that goes for everyone 

Going to baggie, incorporate the inversion method, do tea rinses, and tweak my Shea Butter mix. Will use an electric mixer to thoroughly blend apricot oil, almond oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, vitamin E oil, and thinking of bone marrow to my mix.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 26, 2014)

Just bought some Nettle tea from Sprouts. And now I'm off to my local Indian store for some Fenugreek (Methi), Mustard Oil, and other teas. I'm serious about taking charge of my hair regime and nailing it! Ya herd!


----------



## imaginary (Nov 27, 2014)

^^ I second clarifying. I have hard water where I live and it took me a while to figure out that my shampoo was way too gentle to manage it. I did use clays for a little while (Bentonite and Rhassoul) and I loved them, but they still left some build up. I think it may be because I don't have a water filter? Idk 

Most of my issues got turned around once I started using a chelating shampoo to clarify.  Good luck!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

So Rhassoul clays are for cleansing/clarifying and not for deep conditioning?


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 28, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> So Rhassoul clays are for cleansing/clarifying and not for deep conditioning?



Yes, but Rhassoul clay is milder than Bentonite clay.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh, ok. Thank you for that. Which is your favorite: Rhassoul Clay or Bentonite Clay?


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 28, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Oh, ok. Thank you for that. Which is your favorite: Rhassoul Clay or Bentonite Clay?




I mix them together - 2 parts Bentonite 1 part Rhassoul clay. Bentonite is great on my scalp & rinses clean but is a strong chelator on my hair. Rhassoul alone doesn't remove the butters & oils on my hair. It's like a cowash. Mixing both clays I get an all natural conditioning cleanser.

Sorry everyone for derailing the thread. Leo24Rule Please send me a pm if you have more questions.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 28, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Right now sitting with coconut oil and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa on my head from overnight for my hair was extremely dry and tangled. I'm going to rinse it out followed by a green tea and coffee rinse.
> 
> Bibliophile: I think you're right about needing to clarify my hair. I'm looking into changing my hair regime to pre-poo with what's on my hair right now/mustard oil. No longer buying traditional hair Western hair products even though I want to try the Shea Moisture Jamaican Castor Oil Shampoo, but instead all Ayurvedic products. I've experimented with my local Indian store, but nothing like Henna Sooq (www.hennasooq.com). There I will buy Ayurvedic products: Organic Amla Oil for daily scalp massages and Sukesh Ayurveda (which I love). I have yet to push the submit button, but I have 8 items in my cart lol . I wanna try the mudwash (Organic Rhassoul Clay/Powder/ Warm Flowers Argan Oil Rhassoul Mud), Organic Zizyphus Spina Christi (Sedr), Moroccan Clay Shampoo Bar, and Mad Moisture Shampoo and Body Bar. Have you used any of those products or something similar? And that goes for everyone
> 
> Going to baggie, incorporate the inversion method, do tea rinses, and tweak my Shea Butter mix. Will use an electric mixer to thoroughly blend apricot oil, almond oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, vitamin E oil, and thinking of bone marrow to my mix.



Leo24Rule
Yes, my regimen is Ayurvedic-based using similar products. I'll send you a PM soon.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

Where is everyone? Out shopping and enjoying family I suppose.

Yesterday I boiled my tea concoction of green, black, coffee, and nettle. My first time making a spritz. I just hope my experiment works and doesn't make my hair break off. My ends are soft and supple. I braided my hair up in 10 braids and wigged it yesterday. It was a long straight wig. My boyfriend kept complimenting me saying I should wear my hair like that more often...


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm still here and going strong! I need to get some more butter though because my Shea moisture is out. Money is tight right now though so I'm just using what I have. I deep conditioned last night and that optimum had Shea towards the bottom of the list. But better than nothing. I will seal with some Shea and jbco pomade today.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 30, 2014)

For Black Friday I ordered two kinky kashmere all in one conditioners. They are shea butter based. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 30, 2014)

still trucking along with my shea butter and castor oil mix.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm still here. Mostly using shea butter for stretching and bunning. I'm using jbco hair food as a styler because it's not as sticky. I also like shea butter because it's cheap.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 30, 2014)

Still here. I post in the Oils, Pomade, Butters etc. Challenge thread. I'll will post here in January.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

What color is your Shea Butter mix? Before yesterday, mine was a yellow color with lots of chunky bumps. I FINALLY decided to use an electric mixer and it's more whipped, smooth, and a light banana color. Melted just so right in my hands when rubbed together and in my hair


----------



## toaster (Nov 30, 2014)

I usually wash my hair twice a week but this week I only washed once. I still moisturized and sealed with shea butter every night and my hair was very soft all week.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 2, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Leo24Rule
> Yes, my regimen is Ayurvedic-based using similar products. I'll send you a PM soon.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



Leo24Rule PM sent...Here are the pictures:







Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 3, 2014)

Still using my Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie around 4xs per week.  My hair is very moisturized (thanks to the Steaming Challenge!).


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 3, 2014)

So far with me spritzing my hair every other day with homemade teas (black, green, nettle, and coffee) followed by slathering Shea Butter to all of my hair has been very soft and silky.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 6, 2014)

Used my SM curl milk and a wonderful whipped butter by Valanalana to seal. Hair feels so moisturized. Loving this challenge for the winter.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 6, 2014)

My hair hasn't been this moisturized since I've included my tea spritz and mixed my Shea Butter thoroughly. Just beautiful I say


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2014)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk
and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Hair Parfait.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 6, 2014)

Continuing to use SM jBCO leave in morning and night.  Couple of times a week, I switch to Naturelle Growth pumpkin butter , which is also shea based.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 7, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Continuing to use SM jBCO leave in morning and night.  Couple of times a week, I switch to Naturelle Growth pumpkin butter , which is also shea based.



Is her pumpkin butter pumpkin scented?


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2014)

Still using Jakeala's nappy butter and Shea parfait.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 7, 2014)

Keep the comments coming . . .


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Dec 8, 2014)

I made a shea butter mix with shea butter, mango butter, coconut oil, vitamin e oil and grapeseed oil. I whipped it and it was fine but after letting it sit for a little while it became so thick and hard to work in my hair. Should I add more oil to the mix? How do I make it creamier and less thick


----------



## niknakmac (Dec 8, 2014)

^^^I made my own shea butter mix yesterday.  I used shea, olive oil, glycerin and lavender.  I whipped it for about 20 minutes to get it super fluffy.  You could try to whip it again to lighten it up or maybe add more coconut oil?  I'm not sure this was my first time making my own mix.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 8, 2014)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I made a shea butter mix with shea butter, mango butter, coconut oil, vitamin e oil and grapeseed oil. I whipped it and it was fine but after letting it sit for a little while it became so thick and hard to work in my hair. Should I add more oil to the mix? How do I make it creamier and less thick


 
Maybe your ratio of Shea Butter and oils are off. Did you use a tub of Shea Butter? Like for me I buy a tub of Shea Butter and use only half of it and include my variety of oils. So yeah, try adding more oils or half'n the concoction to store later, but still add more oils.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 8, 2014)

Almost done with my homemade batch of Shea Butter. It's kinda strong with the tea tree oil so next time I'll try essential Lavender oil. I should have to make more buy the weekend. How long does your batch of Shea Butter last ya'll? For me about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Washed my hair and sealed with Shea Butter mixture, I've also noticed I haven't gotten any single strand knots since I've started using Shea Butter.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Dec 8, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Maybe your ratio of Shea Butter and oils are off. Did you use a tub of Shea Butter? Like for me I buy a tub of Shea Butter and use only half of it and include my variety of oils. So yeah, try adding more oils or half'n the concoction to store later, but still add more oils.



I didn't use a whole tub, I took a few spoonfuls out then added the oil without measuring it.. That's what I was thinking. I'm going to add more grape seed oil to thin it out more


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 8, 2014)

I've stopped sealing with Shea butter for the last two weeks while my hair has been in twists. I will remove the twists in two weeks and will begin using Shea butter blends weekly again. I have been conditioning my hair with a Shea butter based conditioner while in the twists.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dilettante (Dec 8, 2014)

I made a new batch of shea butter mix, but this time I used an electric mixer.  I mixed in cocoa butter, sweet almond oil, jojoba oil, rice bran oil, and flax seed oil. The end result is the creamiest, fluffiest butter I've ever touched. I put it in my hair last night after my DC and today my hair feels just lovely. 

I've still got quite a bit of Shea butter left, but once I use it up I'm going to buy some really high quality white shea butter. Hoping I'll have even better results with higher quality ingredients


----------



## imaginary (Dec 8, 2014)

Cowashed my hair late last night and mixed shea and mango butters into my DC for extra soft hair. And then after twisting my hair up, I sealed with my shea butter and castor oil mix.

^^I've always noticed that my shea mixes come out softer the longer I use the hand mixer on them. So even though I have a lot of castor oil in my current mix, it's still fairly solid because I got lazy and mixed with a fork while it was melted.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 8, 2014)

Sprayed my hair with some water and moisturized with Kinky Kashmere conditioner. Its main ingredient is shea butter. Then I did some twists for a twist out tomorrow. Too damn cold to be playing with wash n gos.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 8, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Is her pumpkin butter pumpkin scented?


 
@SweetlyCurly,

The scent is very faint, but I have had this for a year now. I was disappointed when it first arrived because I expected it to be a softly whipped product, instead of a firmer butter. In fact, I really hadn't used it until recently.

I thought that this had disappeared from her website, but I see now that it is back.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 8, 2014)

Just used jbco hair food to seal. Love this stuff. Works better at stretching than my oyin BSP.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 8, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> SweetlyCurly,
> 
> The scent is very faint, but I have had this for a year now. I was disappointed when it first arrived because I expected it to be a softly shipped product, instead of a firmer butter. In fact, I really hadn't used it until recently.
> 
> I thought that this had disappeared from her website, but I see now that it is back.



Thanks for the review. Yeah, I don't like firm butters so I'm glad I didn't go for it.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

Dilettante said:


> I made a new batch of shea butter mix, but this time I used an electric mixer. I mixed in cocoa butter, sweet almond oil, jojoba oil, rice bran oil, and flax seed oil. The end result is the creamiest, fluffiest butter I've ever touched. I put it in my hair last night after my DC and today my hair feels just lovely.
> 
> I've still got quite a bit of Shea butter left, but once I use it up I'm going to buy some really high quality white shea butter. Hoping I'll have even better results with higher quality ingredients


 

Where are you buying this "high quality" white shea butter?


----------



## Dilettante (Dec 9, 2014)

Leo24Rule I know butters n bars is supposed to have very nice quality shea butter at a decent price. I still have quite a bit of the yellow stuff (which has been working for me so far) to use up so I haven't done a lot of research into vendors yet


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 10, 2014)

Cowashed this morning. Used kinky kashmere conditioner as a leave in (shea butter based) and sealed with Valanalana whipped shea butter). Hair feels awesome!


----------



## toaster (Dec 10, 2014)

Still using my whole foods whipped shea butter every evening and wash day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2014)

Used SM JBCO leave in yesterday as well as Jakeala nappy butter. My ends love this stuff but I am a little heavy handed. I'm going to try her whipped Shea too.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 10, 2014)

Melted my butter and added more castor oil so it'd be softer. Still haven't mixed it though because I'm committing to this laziness .


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 11, 2014)

Since I've been wearing 2 pig tails as a protective hairstyle I haven't applied my daily Shea Butter mix to the hair shaft, but only to my edges and roots. Meanwhile, my ends are wrapped in saran wrap. Surprisingly, this protective style has lasted me 4 days and hopefully 2 more to go before wash day.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 13, 2014)

Hmm I'm interested in the high quality shea butter mentioned above. I'm going to use shea butter to seal today during wash day. I think it may work better for me.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 13, 2014)

Added melted shea butter to some Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque for my deep conditioner and putting on my Hot Head.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 14, 2014)

Used kinky kashmere as a leave in and Valanalana whipped shea butter. So in love with this combo.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 15, 2014)

Last night I sealed my ends with my shea butter mix.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2014)

This week I'll be using SSI Tahitian leave in and Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 15, 2014)

Moisturized with SM curl and shine conditioner and my Shea butter and castor oil mix. My twists are happy.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 16, 2014)

Even though I've somewhat neglected my hair this past week by not putting my Shea Butter on it daily; I did, however, kept it in a protective hairstyle all week. My hair has yet to be washed and doesn't look too bad. So, 2 more days 'til school is out for work & Grad School. Looks like Friday is hair day.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 18, 2014)

Wet my twists in the shower and sealed with melted shea butter


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't have anything exciting to report, say ole routine moisturize my hair and add my shea mixture to the end.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 21, 2014)

I will be adding my shea butter mix to my ends tonight.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 21, 2014)

I was going to wash my hair this weekend, but things are way too hectic right now. So I'm alternating between wetting my twists and sealing with shea utter and using the SM curl and shine conditioner and sealing with shea butter. Same old same old.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been experiencing breakage. I'm trying to determine whether it's from protein overload or raw Shea butter. I'm going to take a break from the raw Shea until I figure something out.

I'm going to clarify and deep condition tonight.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm totally in! My newly found regimen uses shea butter for sealing. But does anyone know where I can find decently priced cold pressed organic shea butter? I am currently using Terressentials' but I can only get 4oz for $16 and I go through that pretty quickly erplexed


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 23, 2014)

Washed my hair yesterday, but didn't apply my Shea Butter mix yet. I need to make a new batch which I think I'm going to use a new concoction.


----------



## toaster (Dec 23, 2014)

Still sealing with whipped shea butter every night and every wash day. My hair is very soft and moisturized and I think the shea butter has something to do with it.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 23, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I've been experiencing breakage. I'm trying to determine whether it's from protein overload or raw Shea butter. I'm going to take a break from the raw Shea until I figure something out.
> 
> I'm going to clarify and deep condition tonight.



Bunnyhaslonghair,

I have been having breakage for a while now as well. I welcomed this challenge because I felt that the shea would help protect my hair. However, I continued to have problems. I thought that it was heavy shedding until a week ago, when I realized that I was seeing short broken hairs in the sink. 

I moisturize and seal twice a day , so my hair should be moisturized at all time, but it was still feeling dry and snapping.  So, i decided to cut back on my protein by discontinuing using Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea  Restructorizing spray. I was only using the spray once a week, so when I washed my hair Saturday, I didn't use it. The results were almost instantaneous.  My breakage has stopped.  My hair feels better- softer, moister,  there is less snapping. 

All of this is to say that protein may be the problem. If you can easily discontinue a protein product, I would recommend that to see if it does make a difference.

Meantime, I'm continuing to use Shea Moisture JBC leave in.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 23, 2014)

Pennefeather, I have been doing some reading and I'm hoping the protein in my reggie is the problem. I can fix that. Tonight I went to Sally's and bought some products with little to no identifying protein ingredients. The thing is, I didn't think I was using strong proteins in my reggie in the first place which leads me to question the Shea butter. I did recently do an aphogee 2 two step. So maybe that along with moisturizing with mild proteins daily pushed me over the edge. I'm crossing my fingers hoping these product changes stop my breakage.


----------



## Mingus (Dec 23, 2014)

........................


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 23, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair,

Unfortunately, sometimes it takes awhile to figure things out. Good luck.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 28, 2014)

On Friday I washed my hair and added melted shea butter to She Moisture's Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 28, 2014)

Still using mostly Jakeala Shea products. Her stuff is amazing for my hair.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 28, 2014)

I washed my hair a few days ago and did a henna treatment as well. My hair was little dry after, but I layered my DC on top of shea butter (and a bit of mango butter) which brought back the softness. Really enjoy doing my DCs this way and will continue on in the future.

After applying my leave-ins, I twisted my hair up with my shea butter mix, which now includes both castor and olive oils. My hair is very happy.


----------



## HisBestFriend (Dec 29, 2014)

ResultsMayVary

Try this site. They have great prices and decent shipping prices.
http://www.butters-n-bars.com/unrefined-sheabutter-half.html


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 29, 2014)

HisBestFriend

Thanks so much! These prices are great, a pound of shea-butter and shipping is still cheaper than what I pay now. Excited to try them out.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Washed my hair yesterday, applied shea butter mixture heavily to my ends. I don't mind the weight on my hair since my hair is in a bun.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 29, 2014)

Used jakeala shea Amla parfait to seal my hair and then to refresh


----------



## HisBestFriend (Dec 31, 2014)

ResultsMayVary

Not to mention that the shipping is really fast!  Happy New Year!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 31, 2014)

After washing and DCing last night I set my hair and sealed my ends with my shea butter mix (have to whip a new batch). I will be bunning my hair during this cold spell.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 31, 2014)

Still spritzing and sealing my twists every other day. Adding olive oil to my shea mix has made it a lot easier to spread.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2014)

I've been using Shescentit Tahitian Leave in conditioner, Jakeala Nappy Hair Butter,  Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait, and Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk.


----------



## Mmfood (Dec 31, 2014)

id like to join. I use pure shea butter to seal my ends. i dont care for the smell so im buying some essential oils. I use cantu shea butter leave in all the time too if that counts.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 1, 2015)

After my steam,  I will apply shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie to my hair in sections and braid.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been M.I.A. I know. I haven't been using my Shea Butter mix as of this week because I ran out. I do have more Shea Butter, but lazy to make my concoction. So, I've just been spritzing my hair with my tea concoction and reached for my sisters Hemp grease (which I love) and just braided my hair and did the GHE method.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone:
This week on alternate days I used
Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter
PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Butter

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to figure out what I'm doing wrong with my Shea Butter mix because I want it to be more whipped on the lighter side and not so heavy.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 4, 2015)

Using SM JBCO leave in daily.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 4, 2015)

Moisturized with SM JBCO leave in and sealed with Jakeala's shea Amla parfait


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 4, 2015)

Sealed with melted shea butter before setting with jumbo perm rods.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 5, 2015)

I washed my hair last night and retwisted it with my Shea butter mix.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2015)

I finished my second shea butter container. Luckily I bought one for my mom so I'll finish hers over the next few weeks.


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 5, 2015)

Deep conditioned with Shea butter and SM masque. My hair feels good.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2015)

This week I'm using Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk, Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Nectar, and Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 6, 2015)

I used Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter on ends & PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter on length to twist.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## HisBestFriend (Jan 6, 2015)

I received my shea butter on Saturday and immediately made my mix.  I have used it every night since then!!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 8, 2015)

Cowshed last night and used kinky kashmere leave in and sealed with jakeala shea Amla parfait


----------



## imaginary (Jan 8, 2015)

moisturized with the SM JB castor oil leave-in last night and sealed with shea butter.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jan 8, 2015)

Current regimen with shea butter 

Wash once a week with Terressentials and twice a week with AO GPB
Drench hair with aloe vera/water leave in
Seal with shea butter while setting hair for a twist out

I wear the twist out (left pic in signature) for 2-3 days and then repeat. 

I do not have a mix for the shea butter, instead I grab a little shea butter, quickly run my hands under warm water (makes the shea butter easier to apply) and then seal the section I am preparing to twist. This allows me to easily spread the shea butter throughout my hair without adding anything to it.

This method currently works because my hair is extremely porous but once the shea butter dries along with my hair it's such a thick product that it seals well, allowing my hair to retain the moisture for 2-3 days.

Will check back in a few weeks to see if I have changed anything on this regimen.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 8, 2015)

Still using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie 3-4 times per week to braid my hair nightly.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Did my mid week moisturizing, sealed ends with Shea Butter mixture.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 8, 2015)

Sealed hair with Oyin Handmade unscented Whipped Shea Butter & bunned.
 I've noticed due to the weight of the shea my ubiquitous fairy knots have disappeared.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been mixing a small amount of Vatika frosting w darcy pumpkin butter at night and coating  my ends.  I like the way the vatika thins out the shea - it's very thick on its own.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 8, 2015)

As much as I love my oyin burnt sugar pomade, idk if it's heavy enough. I'm going to try mixing a little shea butter with it the next time I use it. Hopefully I'll get the best of both worlds.


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 12, 2015)

DC with SM deep treatment masque and added my shea mix to it this weekend.
After I washed I sealed with my shea olive oil mix and then twisted up for the week.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 12, 2015)

Used Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 17, 2015)

I keep reading good things about Jakela shea alma butter.  I can't buy anything else until I use up some of my products. Instead, I've been mixing my pumpkin shea butter w APB ayuverdic oil.  It's a nice sealer and I already had these products.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 17, 2015)

I deep conditioned last night with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 17, 2015)

layered my DC on top of shea butter again and then twisted my hair with my shea butter mix.


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2015)

Honestly shea butter as a sealant on wet/dry hair has transformed my hair. I've never had trouble keeping moisturized hair because I always wore buns. Once I started wearing twistouts the shea butter keeps my hair moist and protected from the hair. Use it every night.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Right now I'm using my shea butter to seal my hair 2x a week. I'm wondering if I should do 3x aweek. Anyway, tomorrow is wash day and I will be using the Shea Moisture Anti breakage hair masque with steam. I did this last week and my hair loved it. Only this time I'm going to follow up with a deep conditioner.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sign me up! I've been using a whipped shea blend to seal for years.

My current mix:
3 c. shea butter, softened
1.5 c. coconut oil
1 c. cocoa butter, melted
1 c. mango butter
.5 c. murumuru butter
.5 c. cupuacu butter
.5 c. olive oil
.25 c. almond oil
.25 c. apricot kernel oil
.25 c. castor oil
.25 c. grapeseed oil
.25 c. jojoba oil
.25 c. safflower oil
.25 c. vegetable glycerin 
2 T argan oil
2 T babassu oil
1 T coffee oil
1 T  vitamin e
1 t tea tree oil
10 drops basil oil
10 drops lavender oil
10 drops rosemary oil
10 drops coffee essential oil


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 18, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Sign me up! I've been using a whipped shea blend to seal for years.  My current mix: 3 c. shea butter, softened 1.5 c. coconut oil 1 c. cocoa butter, melted 1 c. mango butter .5 c. murumuru butter .5 c. cupuacu butter .5 c. olive oil .25 c. almond oil .25 c. apricot kernel oil .25 c. castor oil .25 c. grapeseed oil .25 c. jojoba oil .25 c. safflower oil .25 c. vegetable glycerin 2 T argan oil 2 T babassu oil 1 T coffee oil 1 T  vitamin e 1 t tea tree oil 10 drops basil oil 10 drops lavender oil 10 drops rosemary oil 10 drops coffee essential oil


    Wow...that there is a lot of ingredients I would need to buy that one premixed


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 18, 2015)

cherryhair123 said:


> Wow...that there is a lot of ingredients I would need to buy that one premixed



LOL. when I started making my hair products, I purchased a LOT of ingredients. When I run out, I will be simplifying all my recipes. For one, I'll be buying an oil blend (right now, it looks like it will be Africa's Best Herbal oil) and eliminating the glycerin. Also going to remove the murumuru and cupuaçu.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I wanna join! 
I just started using shea butter for my braid-outs. I won't be mixing mine and will use around 3x per week


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 18, 2015)

co washed with conditioner and shea butter oil

soft mositurized hair


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 18, 2015)

imaginary said:


> layered my DC on top of shea butter again and then twisted my hair with my shea butter mix.



imaginary,

That sound interesting. I've never layered over shea butter. I regularly layer over oils though.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 18, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> @imaginary,
> 
> That sound interesting. I've never layered over shea butter. I regularly layer over oils though.



I started doing it when I was running low on the SM raw shea butter DC and found it works for pretty much all the DCs I've tried it with . When I build up my oil collection I'm planning to branch out.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 18, 2015)

Duchess007 do those two butters not perform as well as shea butter? They sound interesting...


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 18, 2015)

imaginary said:


> Duchess007 do those two butters not perform as well as shea butter? They sound interesting...



They actually work really well, they're just pricier and not as readily available. Plus, the mixture is a bit lighter without them (they're very firm)


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 18, 2015)

Moisturized with Darcy's Botanicals Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2015)

Still using my  Jakeala nappy butter and parfait. Buying some new stuff this week for some variety.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 20, 2015)

This is a two-day old braid-out using my leave-in and shea butter


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 20, 2015)

Still using the Jakela's parfait. It's my favorite sealer/refresher this winter.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 20, 2015)

Moisturized my ends and sealed with melted shea butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2015)

I should be in this thread, since everything I've been using lately is shea based and working very well. 

mayoo  Where have you been?! New hair crush!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been using SSI Tahitian Leave in and Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey everyone!
I use Shea Moisture's everything line LOL (I actually have products from 5 lines lol)
And I use Belle Butters Unyevu Butter and her Blackberry Sage Whipped Shea Bitter Mix to seal and deep condition.
As a low-manipulation, keeping cornrows in for 2 months at a time kinda girl, I'm interested to know how everyone uses Shea butter for their twistouts and braidouts? Like, at what point in the process do the products go in? (I always forget then add them, which makes my hair greasy  cute, but greasy lol

Thanks!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 21, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


> I should be in this thread, since everything I've been using lately is shea based and working very well.
> 
> @mayoo  Where have you been?! New hair crush!


 
NappyNelle lmao  thank-you! I actually fell off the wagon for a year and a half so I haven't been here. I'm here to stay now though


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 21, 2015)

I have been using a variation of oils and  hey fran hey's shea based moisturizer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD0dKurholo


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 21, 2015)

Today I used Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food on twists and bunned

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2015)

Am I still able to join the challenge? 

My main product has been She Scent It Seyani Hair Butter, and now I am sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait. My hair has been loving shea butter mixes since the summer.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 21, 2015)

Today I layered SM Raw Shea Deep Treatment Masque, SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and BB Blackberry Sage Whipped Shea Butter/BB Unyevu Butter, focusing on my ends. I  currently have in a set of really small cornrows that I'm keeping in for 2 months. I only check the ends periodically to make sure they aren't knotting since they're so small, but so far so good! (They'll be in until March 8)


----------



## Solila (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm in. I'm continuing with Shea and castor oil mix. Lol Oh and my Shea shampoo.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2015)

Used my Shea Moisture JBCO leave in and Jakeala nappy butter today. Hair is sooo soft and awesome. I forgot that leave in had so much slip!


----------



## imaginary (Jan 22, 2015)

Have been extra lazy with my twists, but back to spritzing with water, usign the SM JBCO leave-in and my shea butter mix.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 22, 2015)

Braiding hair now with African Royale Braid Spray and SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 22, 2015)

Sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait, concentrating on ends.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 25, 2015)

This week I used PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter and pure shea butter on alternate days.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 26, 2015)

Yesterday I twisted my hair with my own shea vanilla lavender mix.  It smells so good and my hair feels great.  I was a little heavy handed so I don't think I will have to moisturize this week.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 26, 2015)

toaster said:


> *Honestly shea butter as a sealant on wet/dry hair has transformed my hair.* I've never had trouble keeping moisturized hair because I always wore buns. Once I started wearing twistouts the shea butter keeps my hair moist and protected from the hair. Use it every night.



Same here!  My hair feels softer and more flexible. I like wearing my hair in mainly braidouts, so the shea butter mixed with oils has come in handy.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2015)

Used APB hibiscus and pomegranate cream tonight.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 27, 2015)

Just made more of my shea butter mix with castor oil and olive oil. Decided to add a bit of beeswax to a portion of it to make a pomade for my ends. Hopefully this'll help with these SSKs that are the bane of my existence...


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2015)

mayoo said:


> This is a two-day old braid-out using my leave-in and shea butter



mayoo

Beautiful!!! I'm with NappyNelle, where have you been hiding?  Do you primarily wear braid-outs to grow out your hair?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 27, 2015)

Last night, I sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait on damp hair, concentrating on my ends.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Poohbear
Loll  thank-you 
Yeah, I've always worn braids, braid-outs, twists and twist-outs but lately I've decided to stick to braid-outs since my hair loves to be stretched out. I only wear my braid-outs out once  in a while and usually keep my braid-out in a braided ponytail during the day. 
I actually used to re-braid my hair each night spritzing it with my water/leave-in mix and adding some kind of oil. 
But I realised that when I would wear it out in the day, it would lose definition and tangle by the afternoon  which meant I would lose a lot of hair each night from re-braiding 
These days, I still re-braid at night but because I seal my hair with shea butter on wash days (every 2-3 weeks), I don't need to apply moisture to the whole of my head every-day. Every night, I only spritz the last three inches or so before re-braiding and it's working really well for me because this way I get moisture AND definition  
Here's a pic of the same braid-out at 7 days old:


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 29, 2015)

Applied SSI Seyani butter to my length last night.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 30, 2015)

Moisturized with Darcy's Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 31, 2015)

Washed my hair yesterday and DC'd with shea butter again, and then used the SM restorative conditioner from the raw shea butter line, shea butter and my organix serum as my leave-ins.

My hair feels really lovely. I guess my hair needed a thicker leave-in than the SM JBCO one.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 31, 2015)

Just finished twising my hair. I used a cocktail to twist on clean damp hair:
SheaMoisture Three Butters Utility Gel-Mousse
Eden BodyWorks Coconut-Shea All Natural Curl Defining Cream
Kinky-Curly Curling Custard

Then I used El Shaddai shea butter (vanilla scent) on the last 4 inches.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

Going to melt some of my whipped shea mix and do an oil rinse with it after I wash out my DC.


----------



## Solila (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump.....

I've been bunned for some weeks now on Shea and caster. I swear I love this stuff. I've been using Madina's Orange Sweet Vanilla solid lotion on my skin.... and ughghghg, I cannot get enough. Smells so yummy.


----------



## niknakmac (Feb 17, 2015)

Washed and deep conditioned with shea moisture.  Twisted up with my homemade whipped shea mix.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello everyone! As of Valentine's Day, I'm now an engaged woman *smiles & blushes*

As for my hair, I just washed it late Friday night after work and wigged it all weekend while my hair was using the GHE method underneath.

I've been M.I.A lately on this thread and just want to report that over the weekend I went back to implementing Shea Butter to seal my hair. I think I just may make a conditioner/deep conditioner out of Shea Butter as well.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 17, 2015)

Are any of you doing the LOC Method? If so, for those of you incorporating oils in the Shea Butter there's no need to apply an oil and the Cream/Butter, right? Just a Liquid and skip to the Cream/Butter, right?


----------



## imaginary (Feb 17, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hello everyone! As of Valentine's Day, I'm now an engaged woman *smiles & blushes*



Congrats! That's so lovely



Leo24Rule said:


> Are any of you doing the LOC Method? If so, for those of you incorporating oils in the Shea Butter there's no need to apply an oil and the Cream/Butter, right? Just a Liquid and skip to the Cream/Butter, right?



I think it depends on what your hair needs. After I've washed my hair I need to put in the whole shebang; water, oil/serum, creamy leave-in and my shea butter mix. But during the week when I moisturise I only spritz with water and seal with my shea butter mix.


----------



## moneychaser (Feb 18, 2015)

Poohbear said:


> Same here!  My hair feels softer and more flexible. I like wearing my hair in mainly braidouts, so the shea butter mixed with oils has come in handy.



I agree, it makes my hair more pliable.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2015)

mayoo said:


> Poohbear
> Loll  thank-you
> Yeah, I've always worn braids, braid-outs, twists and twist-outs but lately I've decided to stick to braid-outs since my hair loves to be stretched out. I only wear my braid-outs out once  in a while and usually keep my braid-out in a braided ponytail during the day.
> I actually used to re-braid my hair each night spritzing it with my water/leave-in mix and adding some kind of oil.
> ...



 
Ok. Back to


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm still using Shea Moisture JBC leave in.  I switched for couple of data days to APB pudding, but it just doesn't work for my hair - my hair doesn't feel moist, and it doesn't provide slip.  A little Naturelle Growth pumpkin butter on my ends at night before bedtime. I'm going to create my own shea butter combo once this pumpkin butter is gone.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 21, 2015)

I had to switch back to the SM restorative conditioner, noticed that the JBCO leave-in wasn't giving me long lasting moisture like the restorative. And it's too thin.  I still use it to moisturise my twists if I feel they need more than just water and shea butter.

It's weird, but my fine hair prefers thick and creamy leave-ins.


----------



## niknakmac (Feb 23, 2015)

Doing a mega deep condition right now with SM JBCO and my shea butter mix.  After a weekend of skiing and playing in the snow my hair is bone dry.  I should have put a silk hair tie under my hat.  after my deep condition i will twist up with my homemade whipped shea mix.  

I feel like I haven't seen any growth since Christmas.  I hope that's not true and it just looks that way because my twists roll up on themselves.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 25, 2015)

Sunday I bought for the first time from the Shea Moisture Shea Butter Deep Conditioner Mask. There's nothing in my bathroom cabinet that has something to slick down my flyaways, but this morning I just applied pure Shea Butter and it did the trick.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 1, 2015)

I just finished moisturizing with Darcy's Shea Butter Curl moisturizing Cream and sealed with castor oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2015)

Still using Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait and Shescentit Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream.


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 2, 2015)

Braided hair last night using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.  Will do so again tonight.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 4, 2015)

Used El Shaddai Shea Butter vanilla scent on ends of my twists.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Priss Pot (Mar 5, 2015)

Shea butter is a staple for my hair.  It has to be the right consistency though; it can't be too diluted with other oils/butters.

Right now I'm using Belle Butters Unyevu, but I'm going to have to discontinue use because the scent is bothersome (for me) after applying it to my hair.

I just ordered some unrefined shea butter online, and I'm gonna use it to make my own mix with some various carrier oils.


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm still using shea butter daily! My hair is growing and thriving and I'm really glad I added shea butter to my regimen.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 6, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> Used El Shaddai Shea Butter vanilla scent on ends of my twists.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



Used this again

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Solila (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump!  I've been bunned in raw Shea and castor oil for like.....ever. Lol


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 24, 2015)

I cowashed last night, moisturized with some Darcy's curl moisturizer and sealed with melted raw shea butter. I did some mini-ish twists and they're so soft and shiny!


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 24, 2015)

I used Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 24, 2015)

still trucking along with spritzing my hair then applying my mix to moisturize.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm still using Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait and Bel Nouvo products.


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 25, 2015)

Still using SM raw shea butter line and my homemade shea butter pomade.  I thought avocado butter was doing something the first time I was natural but shea butter has it beat hands down.  My hair never tangles now and it's 4abc.  I also use these products in my daughters texlaxed hair and they work fabulously.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 26, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> I used Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



Used this with Shea Moisture Organic Raw SheaButter Reconstructive Elixir

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 26, 2015)

Y'all don't understand how soft my hair is since I sealed it with shea butter! Y'all don't even understand!


----------



## imaginary (Mar 26, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> Y'all don't understand how soft my hair is since I sealed it with shea butter! Y'all don't even understand!



Yes! All of this. Starting to wonder why I even stopped in the first place 

Moisturized with SM hold and shine mist and my shea butter mix.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 28, 2015)

Still using my homemade shea butter mix nightly, and Shea Moisture JBCO lotion in the morning. Hair is shiney, and healthy looking.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 8, 2015)

Finished up my old mix so I purchased some ivory shea butter instead of the yellow kind I usually get. 

I definitely notice a difference between the two in terms of consistency. It's not a bad difference or anything, but the yellow one feels a touch greasier to me (or maybe it just melts easier?), especially when I mix it with castor oil vs the off-white one which feels more like a cream. Because it's so creamy I misjudged my application and was waaaay too heavy handed, but my hair is soft as usual so I'm happy.


----------



## Solila (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm still doing shea butter and castor oil mix. I've been bunned for like 3 months now. LOL I will say this much, my hair grew ridiculously. Not sure how much, I'd have to do a length check at some point, but I walk out of the shower and I look like I got a mop on my head. I get extreme shrinkage when my hair is wet, but now my hair is past shoulder length when wet.  I'm still in shock.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 13, 2015)

On Saturday I used Eden Bodyworks All Natural Curl Defining Creme which unbeknownst to me, has shea butter in it. I don't know if I like it because I used it on old hair that already had a lot of product on it. I'm going to try it one day on fresh hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 14, 2015)

Still using whipped shea butter mixes on my hair 3-4 nights a week.


----------



## toaster (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh gosh I've been terrible at updating challenges. I still use shea butter every time I wash my hair and every time I moisturize and seal my ends.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 16, 2015)

I used Butters-n-Bars shea butter (lavender chamomile scent)


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 21, 2015)

I sealed my hair with melted shea butter tonight. Bring on the softness!


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 23, 2015)

Yesterday I used Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter to reset my twistout. It lasted 7 days.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 26, 2015)

I used Shea Moisture Lemongrass Tea Tree infused Shea Butter for the first time today. It performs like the beige/cream shea butter. No wonder this is hard to find; it smells exactly like ripe lemons.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 2, 2015)

I washed my hair on Thursday. Moisturized with Darcy's leave in and moisturizing whip and sealed with melted shea butter. As usual I was heavy handed with the shea butter.


----------



## PlainJane (May 2, 2015)

What's the shelf life of shea butter? 
I'm about to start using it again.


----------



## imaginary (May 2, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> What's the shelf life of shea butter?
> I'm about to start using it again.



I've read that pure shea doesn't have one, but i suppose that would change depending on the oils you mix with it.


----------



## Pennefeather (May 2, 2015)

I haven't posted in a while, but continuing to use my homemade Shea mixture nightly and SM JBC styling lotion each morning. It seems to be a good balance so that my hair doesn't get too greasy.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 2, 2015)

I haven't updated but still going strong. Love the change shea butter has made on my hair.
Some of the products I've been using: kinky kashmere all in one conditioner, SM curl enhancing smoothie and APB puddings.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 4, 2015)

Hope everyone is doing well! Haven't updated my shea butter regimen in a while, but this thread is really great for looking back to see what has changed in your regimen and mine has definitely changed since the last post.

Shampoo - 1x month with Terresentials Lavender Mud Wash (found I really didn't need to use it once a week)
Co-Wash - daily, I have fallen in love with the feeling of water on my scalp everyday + it gives my hair a great boost of moisture daily
Leave In - daily, spray mix of Giovanni Direct Leave In + water (20/80)
Seal - whipped shea butter mix (blended with a small amount of coconut oil)

Styling:
Low tight bun with a little Giovanni Styling Glue on the edges (worn most often)







or

Wash and Go with shea butter mix + KCCC (on wash and go days, after applying my leave in I wear a plastic cap and DC under the dryer for about 15 minutes)







Can't wait to check in at the end of summer to see how this regimen worked out


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 5, 2015)

So tonight I cowashed and twisted with Eden Bodyworks Curl Defining Creme.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 6, 2015)

Used shea butter blended with Rose otto essential oil & grapeseed oil


----------



## greenandchic (May 6, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> Used shea butter blended with Rose otto essential oil & grapeseed oil



Sounds lovely! I would like to try a combo of shea butter and grapeseed oil...


----------



## Bibliophile (May 6, 2015)

You should try it...The blend is “dry" & has a satin like feel on skin/hair.


----------



## StarFish106 (May 6, 2015)

I have a question for you shea butter mixologists. I normally use coconut oil to seal (and can give great shine) but now that it is warm, it is totally liquid at room temps. I am looking into doing some kind of mix with Shea, coconut, some essential oils and maybe some grapeseed whipped up. Have any of you who have mixed yours light and fluffy found it to all become liquid because it is getting warmer? Will it stay looking like cool whip goodness at room temperature for the summer or will I need to store it in the fridge?

I used to have a mini fridge in my bedroom where I kept the essentials (juice, water, pudding pops, coconut oil and Botanoil). Alas that fridge died on me so now I keep my extra coconut in the fridge in the kitchen.  I was just wondering....Thanks


----------



## imaginary (May 6, 2015)

well it's warm year round where I live (well, warm and then blazing hot), and I find that it stays light and fluffy in the container but melts a bit faster in my hands during the hot times. Unless your mix is more coconut oil than shea butter...


----------



## Bibliophile (May 10, 2015)

Today I used Nubian Heritage Goat's Milk and Chai infused Shea butter.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 28, 2015)

The past two weeks I used:
SM Coconut & Hibiscus infused Shea Butter
Wild Woozle Tiare Pomade for Hair & Body (discontinued)
El Shaddai Shea Butter African Fantasy scent 
Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter (unscented)


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 30, 2015)

I used Eden Bodyworks All Natural Curl Defining Creme and braided my hair today.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 30, 2015)

Wash Day is today. I used the following on towel-blotted twists:
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food
Bekura Citrus Rind Sevenfold Hair Butter (discontinued)


----------



## imaginary (May 30, 2015)

retwisted the twists at the front of my hair with my shea butter mix.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 31, 2015)

Washed my hair this afternoon and sealed the ends with melted shea butter. Hope it helps to keep the moisture in.


----------



## Solila (May 31, 2015)

I stopped bunning last week. LOL I was literally bunned on shea butter and caster for 4 or 5 months. And well, I could not be happier with my results. Oddly enough I think I'm grazing hip length now. Never thought that would happen, cause I swore I'd be stuck on waist length forever. LOL


----------



## Xaragua (Jun 1, 2015)

I am back on using shea butter.  I found a better way to use it in my regimen. Yay me.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

I've fallen off the bandwagon of using Shea Butter, but I have 2.5 tubs in my bathroom cabinet. I was thinking of melting some of the Shea Butter and adding it to my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner  so I can apply after deep conditioner or as a co-wash and then rinse with my teas. Has anyone made their own Shea Butter conditioner?

Also, I've been bunning for the last 2 weeks for work. Do you think Shea Butter is too heavy for the summer and should be only used in the winter?


----------



## imaginary (Jun 15, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I've fallen off the bandwagon of using Shea Butter, but I have 2.5 tubs in my bathroom cabinet. I was thinking of melting some of the Shea Butter and adding it to my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner  so I can apply after deep conditioner or as a co-wash and then rinse with my teas. Has anyone made their own Shea Butter conditioner?
> 
> Also, I've been bunning for the last 2 weeks for work. Do you think Shea Butter is too heavy for the summer and should be only used in the winter?



I've been applying shea butter to my hair before deep conditioning (mostly consistently) and I have noticed that my hair isn't as soft afterwards when I forget to do this.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 16, 2015)

My aunt is visiting from Nigeria and brought me some shea butter.
I'm reviewing this thread for mixes and plan to join the shea movement.
Years ago I tried the BSS shea and was not thrilled. I've recently started using SM products and have been impressed.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 16, 2015)

imaginary said:


> I've been applying shea butter to my hair before deep conditioning (mostly consistently) and I have noticed that my hair isn't as soft afterwards when I forget to do this.



My initial thought was to do what I normally do: pre-poo, ayurvedic powders to wash hair, followed up with a homemade conditioner with Shea Butter (also for co-washing), do the LOC method with this Shea Butter & JBCO ya'll talking about.

For this so called homemade conditioner with Shea Butter: Mixed with perhaps Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner, aloe vera juice, 2 oils, essential oils. Something similar to 1Ballerina on youtube who swears by everything Shea Butter


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 16, 2015)

Yesterday I used Nubian Heritage Frankincense and Myrrh infused Shea Butter on my twists.


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 17, 2015)

Still using shea butter and SM products.  I have come to the conclusion that shea butter = minimal tangles.  I barely use the comb these days.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 17, 2015)

Still using my shea butter mix as well, but working on how often to apply. I may need something heavier to seal in these dry months but I'm not sure. Going to attempt to vary my proportions.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 19, 2015)

When I washed my hair earlier this week I twisted my hair and sealed with melted shea butter. Tonight I twisted my hair with Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream which has shea butter. I put some Komaza Care Coconut Hair Pudding over that as a styler.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 24, 2015)

Co-washed & sealed yesterday & then again reapplied shea butter today.


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 24, 2015)

Deep conditioned today with SM jbco masque.  I washed using SM products (I love this stuff) ans sealed with my own shea butter mix.  I'm now waiting to be almost dry before I twist up.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 24, 2015)

I used the following Sunday night to reset my twistout:
SM Baby Red Tea & Babassu Healing Lotion (smells like Egyptian Musk) and
El Shaddai Shea Butter Egyptian Musk scent

It rained daily this week. My hair didn't revert or get knotted!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey ladies! Still using products with Shea in them and I have most recently fallen in love with Lottabody curl and style milk. I also have a homemade mix that I use in moderation. My hair is thriving!


----------



## Xaragua (Jun 28, 2015)

I am still using shea butter  on the lenght of my hair weekly. I think i might need to buy  some shea butter soon.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 1, 2015)

Since last week, I either wore my hair in 15 braids or in a bun, but daily spritz hair with water, leave-in, and shea butter. I just finished making a shea butter concoction and also added pure shea butter to my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. Tomorrow is wash day so I'm just getting things ready.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been rotating Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter, El Shaddai and Butters-n-Bars pure shea butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm still using shea butter mixes (Jakeala = Heavy, SSI = Medium) to seal my hair.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm still adding shea butter to my DC, and now I've started using my shea mix as the first O in my LOCO method.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 4, 2015)

I sealed my ends with Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream today.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 6, 2015)

I did minitwists yesterday with shea butter and SM curl enhancing smoothie.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 8, 2015)

So then what do you use for the 2nd "O"?



imaginary said:


> I'm still adding shea butter to my DC, and now I've started using my shea mix as the first O in my LOCO method.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 8, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> So then what do you use for the 2nd "O"?



Either castor oil or my organix shea butter serum.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 13, 2015)

Finished whipping up my shea butter concoction.
About to wash my hair


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 14, 2015)

I put conditioner in my hair in the shower and rinsed it out. Then I put in Darcy Botanicals Leave In and put Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream on top. I need to order more of that Komaza Care. I'm in love with it and my mini twists are popping with curls at the ends.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 17, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> I put conditioner in my hair in the shower and rinsed it out. Then I put in Darcy Botanicals Leave In and put Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream on top. I need to order more of that Komaza Care. I'm in love with it and my mini twists are popping with curls at the ends.





I've been using the Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream too, it has been the answer to my sealing woes! I usually order two of those and the coconut leave - in!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 17, 2015)

ResultsMayVary said:


> I've been using the Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream too, it has been the answer to my sealing woes! I usually order two of those and the coconut leave - in!


I just started using the coconut leave in so I haven't been able to judge it yet. What do you like about the leave-in?


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 17, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> I just started using the coconut leave in so I haven't been able to judge it yet. What do you like about the leave-in?



Though the consistency is a bit thinner than others, it spreads through my hair easily (so a little actually goes farther). Also when it dries my hair isn't greasy + since using the two together my hair actually has started to look shiny and stays moisturized for two days at least. 

They are definitely my new staple but let me know how it works out for you too.


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 17, 2015)

best place to purchase whipped shea butter?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 2, 2015)

I used Komaza Care Califia Care Leave In Conditioner and Califia Styling Pudding this morning before putting my twists in bantu knots. Both contain  shea butter.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 2, 2015)

The last batch of Shea Butter I made is way thicker than my last batch. It isn't creamy or fluffy. I think it's because I rushed to use it & stored it in the freezer instead of cooling down on the counter.
Anyhoo, my sister loves it & is in it everyday. She has thick course hair that is ALWAYS dry.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 2, 2015)

I haven't been using Shea on my ends . I wonder how my hair would turn out had I been a faithful user. 
Any of you notice a positive/negative change in your hair? Has anyone experienced major growth?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 2, 2015)

I used my Ayurvedic shea butter mix on wet hair to twist.


----------



## imaginary (Aug 2, 2015)

still using raw shea butter in my DC and LOC


----------



## imaginary (Aug 8, 2015)

made a new shea mix with clear castor oil, olive oil and argan oil. I mixed it while liquid, put it in the fridge till it was almost solid and then mixed it again. Loving this ultra creamy consistency.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 9, 2015)

imaginary said:


> still using raw shea butter in my DC and LOC


 So you're liquefying the shea butter first before adding it in, right? Sounds very interesting and good idea.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 9, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> I used my Ayurvedic shea butter mix on wet hair to twist.


Hmmm...do you mind sharing what's in this ayurvedic shea butter mix?


----------



## imaginary (Aug 9, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> So you're liquefying the shea butter first before adding it in, right? Sounds very interesting and good idea.



Actually I get the best results when I just apply shea butter (and any other oil + glycerin) to my hair and then layer the DC on top of it.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 9, 2015)

@imaginary thank you for sharing.  I'm going to use that next week!


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 9, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hmmm...do you mind sharing what's in this ayurvedic shea butter mix?



@Leo24Rule
Here's the recipe. It's 3:1 shea/ayurvedic oil ratio.  Makes 4oz. Scent is woody-herbal.

Combine 3oz shea butter with 15 drops carrot seed oil, 1 tablespoon each of Ramtirth Brahmi (coconut-based), Baidynath Mahabringraj & Divya Kesh Taila Neelibrigahdi oils (both sesame-based). Stir for 2 minutes. Let stand overnight to set.

Optional: Add 3 drops peppermint or 1 drop each lavender & chamomile EO. Stir for 1 minute. Let stand overnight to set.

I use commercial (heavy metal & petroleum-free) ayurvedic infused oils, but you can customize to fit your preferences.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow! @Bibliophile I didn't notice your hair before. Lovely! Thank you for the recipe. I'm going to look up some of your oil ingredients


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you & you're welcome. 



Leo24Rule said:


> Wow! @Bibliophile I didn't notice your hair before. Lovely! Thank you for the recipe. I'm going to look up some of your oil ingredients


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 14, 2015)

I used Komaza Califia Care Leave In Conditioner this morning. I sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## niknakmac (Aug 14, 2015)

Whipped up some more of my shea butter mix.  This summer I have not added any glycerin and  kept my hair has not been swelling up and losing definition once I go outside.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 14, 2015)

Wash Day was yesterday - I used my Ayurvedic shea mix to deep condition & heavy seal wet hair.

I bought Nubian Heritage Patchouli & Buriti infused Shea Butter. It has a sweet Egyptian Musk scent:
  
I will test this for the next two weeks.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 15, 2015)

@Bibliophile why only test for 2 weeks?


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 15, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Bibliophile why only test for 2 weeks?



@Leo24Rule 
Two weeks is enough time to test reaction & stop a setback.
I'll have 2 wash days (co-wash, Ayurvedic wash) by then.

I should know:
Does it irritate my scalp?
Will the scent change?
Does it build up on hair/scalp?
Will it resist FL humidity?
Is it easy to co-wash/low poo out?
Does it transfer/wear off quickly?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 15, 2015)

@Bibliophile dang you're serious! But that's smart of you! I don't pay attention to my hair as I should.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 17, 2015)

I just used some Eden BodyWorks Coconut Shea All Natural Curl Defining Creme over my Komaza Califia Care Leave In Conditioner.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 17, 2015)

I used SM Patchouli and Buriti infused Shea Butter. So far so good...


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it just me or does Shea Butter make the hair stringy?


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 21, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Is it just me or does Shea Butter make the hair stringy?



@Leo24Rule Do you mean clumped strands like Ramen noodles? I've seen that on some people with silkier hair types. 

Shea Butter doesn't do that on my cotton/wool hair. It makes it heavier & gives sheen.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah...kinda nappy & Ramen noodle look. Looks nicer after a braid out though. My hair is on the fine side. Is that why?


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Aug 21, 2015)

I haven't checked in here in like forever but I've kept up with the challenge. I've been using SM curl enhancing smoothie as a leave in pretty much all summer. I've also started using my beloved kinky kashmere conditioner as well.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 24, 2015)

Twisted my hair for the night. Sealed the ends with melted shea butter.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 24, 2015)

This is an awesome thread!! I just started using Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Extra Moisture Detangler as my sealer with my hair in a protective style, and my hair stays so soft and moist!  

I'll be lurking


----------



## niknakmac (Aug 26, 2015)

Deep condtioning with SM JBCO deep treatment masque and olive oil.  I will twist up later with my shea butter mix.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 2, 2015)

Used Komaza Care Califia Leave In today to twist my hair. I need to melt some shea butter soon and put it on my ends.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 3, 2017)

I know this thread was for 2015. Much of what was said within this thread, held true for me in 2017 as well. I learned that I have to whip shea butter in order to make it work for me. The benefits have been amazing!

no tangled hair
fewer to no single strand knots
super shine
buttery soft hair
BUT...
Phenomenal growth and retention were the biggest surprises. I started using these butters _*because*_ of the growth and/or retention I saw on women with afro-textured hair who use it faithfully. Although I have afro-textured hair, what works for most people, *rarely* works for me. Shea butter has proven to work for me as well. 

In addition, now, I can spot who uses shea butter in their regimen by the health, and most importantly to me,  usually by the length of their hair.  I will continue to use shea butter in 2018


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 3, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I know this thread was for 2015. Much of what was said within this thread, held true for me in 2017 as well. I learned that I have to whip shea butter in order to make it work for me. The benefits have been amazing!
> 
> no tangled hair
> fewer to no single strand knots
> ...



Do you use it as sealer? Are you using it alone or with other oils?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2017)

LostInAdream said:


> Do you use it as sealer? Are you using it alone or with other oils?



Hi @LostInAdream ,

I use it as in the last step of my grooming process, I guess as a sealer. 

*Are you using it alone or with other oils?*
I am not sure I understand your question. I use a Shea butter blend. It consists of Shea butter, coconut oil  and olive oil. I whip that up. That is the Shea butter mix I put on my hair.

As far as my process, I wet my entire braid of hair with water and put SCURL on it. Then I dab my roots with gel. Then I put on a generous amount of my Shea butter mix on my braid, starting at the ends and slather it up to the roots of my hair. Then, I braid my hair tightly and I'm done.

Sometimes I do this daily, sometimes I do it weekly. As of late, I've been doing it daily because I love dipping my hands in that creamy, buttery Shea butter.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I know this thread was for 2015. Much of what was said within this thread, held true for me in 2017 as well. I learned that I have to whip shea butter in order to make it work for me. The benefits have been amazing!
> 
> *no tangled hair*
> fewer to no single strand knots
> ...



I used shea butter as a prepoo a week or two back....any tangles I had easily slid out. Different feeling than when I use just oil or conditioner and oil. I knew it was the shea butter I added. I detangled my hair last night and retwisted using my water mix then sealed with my shea butter mix and it was so easy to slide out the shed hair. I can not wait to see what this does for my hair over time. Shea butter actually makes detangling much easier.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2017)

naturalagain2 said:


> I used shea butter as a prepoo a week or two back....any tangles I had easily slid out. Different feeling than when I use just oil or conditioner and oil. I knew it was the shea butter I added. I detangled my hair last night and retwisted using my water mix then sealed with my shea butter mix and it was so easy to slide out the shed hair. I can not wait to see what this does for my hair over time. Shea butter actually makes detangling much easier.



I agree with you. Shea butter really does make the hair easier to detangle. I am no longer losing whole curls when I detangle. The shed hairs slide out for me, too. In addition, my hair stays clumped together so that hairs that unravel do not tangle around my braid.

I hope you take pictures of your hair to keep a record. I believe that Shea Butter is truly a magical ingredient/product. I've been using it for 1 year and my hair has transformed.

If you are noticing all these changes now, imagine what you will see in the next two to three months!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2017)

@Napp ,

Will you be doing a similar challenge in 2018?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2017)

@Chicoro
I know not ALL Shea Butters are created equal.  So, what's a good Shea Butter?  Should it be white, yellow etc....

So, how does one know whether or not they have Pure Shea Butter or at the very least, a good quality Shea Butter?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I know not ALL Shea Butters are created equal.  So, what's a good Shea Butter?  Should it be white, yellow etc....
> 
> So, how does one know whether or not they have Pure Shea Butter or at the very least, a good quality Shea Butter?



*Short Answer*
I don't know.

*
Long Answer*
It is hard to tell the quality, especially when one is picking it up on the ground, like in a beauty supply. I use whatever is available. Just recently I saw some in my local beauty supply. But it was in a white bucket that was sealed. They had some yellow kind in a bag I could see as well. I bought the bucket and it had a funny odor and it looked like it had moisture in it. I was disappointed to say the least. I paid about 6 Euros for 500 grams. I'm not trying to be fancy with the metric system. It's easier for me to recount what I paid and the amount, as I found it.

The product was from Senegal. It reminded me of all the reasons I used to hate Shea butter. The difference this time is that I know Shea butter works for me hair, and I know I have to work with Shea butter to make it work for my hair.

All this to say that you may want to buy online from a reputable seller who indicates in writing that their product is high quality. Maybe use their products as a point of reference for buying future products. For example, I started off with Naissance Shea butter, a company that indicated in writing on their site that their product is high quality. I had someone over my place from Burkina Faso where some Shea butters originate. She said, "Where did you get this from? This looks and smells like the [real] Shea Butter that comes from my home. This is the real kind." Interestingly, I can't find the country origin of their Shea butter on their site. I could be overlooking it. I first discovered this brand via amazon.UK.
https://www.enaissance.co.uk/organic-shea-butter-unrefined

Here's the caveat. Shea Butter looks and smells slightly different based upon from where it comes and on how it is prepared. Remember that Senegalese Shea butter I mentioned in paragraph 2 of this post? Well, that Shea butter is totally different than the Shea butter from Naissance. It looks like yellow cottage cheese. It feels slightly damp and the odor is pungent. But guess what, the operative power here is me. I'm starting to build the knowledge and know-how to make any [decent] natural Shea butter work for me.

 I am starting to think that the Shea Butter from Senegal, and the Shea butter that looks and smells like it that I encountered in the past, *IS *the REAL DEAL.

After I mixed down the Senegalese Shea butter down with oils and whipped it, that stuff was still grainy. So, I took that mixture and steamed it over some hot water to break down the graininess which was only solid balls of shea butter. I put it in my fridge and let it get hard. Then, I whipped it a second time. It came out like butter!

Going from left to right, the Shea belt tells from where the Shea butter originates. So, the first step is to probably know the origin of your butter.
Picture 1: Shea belt
Picture 2: Senegalese butter when I opened it
Picture 3: Jar logo, company of origin
Picture 4: Closer view of the cottage cheese like texture of the butter
Picture 5: Whipped 1x, melted over heat, hardened from the fridge
Picture 6:Whipped 2x, (whipped the second time). Totally changed in color and texture!
Picture 7: View in jar
Picture 8: Top of jar
Picture 9: Top of jar
Picture 10: Size of jar


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

The jar on the left is the amount of finished Shea butter I ended up with. The white bucket on the right is the amount of pure Shea butter that I started with. This will probably last from 1 month to 1.5 months. I use it for my hair and body. I keep it in the shower. I do not add ANYTHING with water to my butter. With no water added, I do not get microbes in it. 

My feeling is that if you know how to mix down your butter, you can make any natural Shea butter work for your hair and your mixture. Look at the origin and make notes of the texture, color and smell. Like learning your own hair, there is no sure-proof method. One has to do analysis, document and go from there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2017)

@Chicoro
Thank you so much for this invaluable lesson.

Thanks for taking me to school.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2017)

@Chicoro
I was captivated when you said you can spot a Shea Butta' Head - by the high quality of the Hair (Length/Health etc..)

At what point are you using the Butter in your regi? 

Okay, I went back and re-read.  I see you are using it as a Sealer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 5, 2017)

So... who's gonna host the challenge?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I was captivated when you said you can spot a Shea Butta' Head - by the high quality of the Hair (Length/Health etc..)
> 
> At what point are you using the Butter in your regi?
> ...




It's in comparison to the same person's hair before and after hair photos. If I see where they started and where they are, I can tell that way. But to pick someone out in a crowd, no, I can't do that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2017)

@Chicoro
So, I looked at some Un-Refined SB and the seller offered either an Ivory/White or a Yellow/Gold?  Both "suppoasedly 100% Pure Un-Refined both from G.hana.

Do you (OR any other user) have a preference on Color.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I know this thread was for 2015. Much of what was said within this thread, held true for me in 2017 as well. I learned that I have to whip shea butter in order to make it work for me. The benefits have been amazing!
> 
> no tangled hair
> fewer to no single strand knots
> ...


Wow, thanks for pulling this one up out of archives @Chicoro. I already bought some shea butter, ivory and yellow. I will see* if *their texture and performance are different on my hair and skin and document it here. I bought quite a bit so it should last me a while - I'm hoping at least 6 months.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 6, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> So, I looked at some Un-Refined SB and the seller offered either an Ivory/White or a Yellow/Gold?  Both "suppoasedly 100% Pure Un-Refined both from G.hana.
> 
> Do you (OR any other user) have a preference on Color.



My access is limited unlike in the US. I buy what I can get. I used to go for the ivory that was unrefined if I could get it. Now, I'm going for the pungent, yellow cheesy looking Shea. I believe that has minimal processing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

This video has great info about what Shea butter does, where it comes from, real vs. fake, white vs. yellow, texture, graininess, etc. The video's info box has links to quality sellers/product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This video has great info about what Shea butter does, where it comes from, real vs. fake, white vs. yellow, texture, graininess, etc. The video's info box has links to quality sellers/product.


So that stuff that comes in that plastic clear container and has that yellow label is not Shea Butter?!?! Now I have ordered shea butter before and it was a faint yellow color, but I forgot the vendor.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> So that stuff that comes in that plastic clear container and has that yellow label is not Shea Butter?!?! Now I have ordered shea butter before and it was a faint yellow color, but I forgot the vendor.



Some shea butter is white, some ivory, and some faint yellow, if I'm understanding the video correctly.

Then, there is a different African butter, from a different tree, that is good but not shea butter. The video showed it. I can't remember its texture and color.

Dark yellow shea butter is either (1) good quality yet dyed or (2) poor quality yet dyed or (3) fake and dyed, IIRC from the video.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Some shea butter is white, some ivory, and some faint yellow, if I'm understanding the video correctly.
> 
> Then, there is a different African butter, from a different tree, that is good but not shea butter. The video showed it. I can't remember its texture and color.
> 
> Dark yellow shea butter is either (1) good quality yet dyed or (2) poor quality yet dyed or (3) fake and dyed, IIRC from the video.


Right! That stuff that is being sold all around town isn’t Shea butter, it’s that other African butter... smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy
Good Video Sis

Very Helpful 

Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> Good Video Sis
> 
> Very Helpful
> ...



You're more than welcome, sis!  I'm glad you posed those questions! I needed to have those same questions and answers, and didn't even realize it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy 
Glad we're learning together


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This video has great info about what Shea butter does, where it comes from, real vs. fake, white vs. yellow, texture, graininess, etc. The video's info box has links to quality sellers/product.


I'm subscribed to this channel and didn't even realize it. Good posting @YvetteWithJoy. 

I was supposed to go back and watch a few of the DIY videos and just never got around to it.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 7, 2017)

I LOVE Shea butter! I whip it with my favorite oils and use it on damp hair before I braid it up. I’ve been using it every week for months and my hair is definitely thanking me for it. It keeps my braids moisturized for the whole week underneath my wig. And like others have said, detangling is a breeze!


----------



## grownwomanaz (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't read through the entire tbread yet but how are ya'll whipping the shea butter, with a blender?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 7, 2017)

grownwomanaz said:


> I haven't read through the entire tbread yet but how are ya'll whipping the shea butter, with a blender?



No. It is best to use and make your shea mix with electric whiskers. 

Anything else will create a guaranteed '*failed' batch*. 


Walmart should have these for 10 dollars.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Dec 7, 2017)

@Chicoro Thanks, I was about to f it up lol.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 7, 2017)

yes super guaranteed failed. your the reason I bought a whisker. makes diy a breeze for anything you make. thank you by the way @Chicoro



Chicoro said:


> No. It is best to use and make your shea mix with electric whiskers.
> 
> *Anything else will create a guaranteed 'failed' batch.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jennex (Dec 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I know this thread was for 2015. Much of what was said within this thread, held true for me in 2017 as well. I learned that I have to whip shea butter in order to make it work for me. The benefits have been amazing!
> 
> no tangled hair
> fewer to no single strand knots
> ...



I can totally relate to the bolded text.  I tried shea butter on top of my stay sof fro and I was _shocked _at how well it worked! I used it a second time last night and it worked even better. My hair is so soft! I wasn't expecting that because whenever I jump on one of these bandwagons I end up with drier hair and emptier pockets lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 7, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> yes super guaranteed failed. your the reason I bought a whisker. makes diy a breeze for anything you make. thank you by the way @Chicoro



You are welcome! I am adamant about that whisker for Shea butter because not having it was number reason my shea mixes *never *turned out right.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 7, 2017)

grownwomanaz said:


> @Chicoro Thanks, I was about to f it up lol.



You are doing better than me. I've been throwing out batches for years because I had every kitchen aid EXCEPT that whisker. Looks like you saved some time, money and headaches! Time for some Shea Power!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 7, 2017)

jennex said:


> I can totally relate to the bolded text.  I tried shea butter on top of my stay sof fro and I was _shocked _at how well it worked! I used it a second time last night and it worked even better. My hair is so soft! I wasn't expecting that because whenever I jump on one of these bandwagons I end up with drier hair and emptier pockets lol.



Yeah! Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 10, 2017)

I am sealing my leave in conditioners with Shea butter and cornrowing my hair for wigs. I am expecting good results of moist healthy ends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 10, 2017)

@Chicoro Will you host the 2018 challenge? If so, can you please tag me?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> @Chicoro Will you host the 2018 challenge? If so, can you please tag me?



https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shea-growth-and-retention-regimen-2018.828439/#post-24419121

I've created a Shea Growth Retention Regimen 2018 thread. If anyone is interested, please come on by!


----------

